# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Kielitiedettä joukkoliikenteessä

## R.Silfverberg

> Linjakartta on aivan loistava, vaikka paneekin epäilemään että vuosiluvun pitäisi olla 2212 eikä 2012.


Toivottavasti HKL:n väki saa vuoteen 2212 mennessä korjattua muutaman epätarkkuuden asemien nimissä.

Lentoasema pitää olla ruotsiksi _flygplats_, eikä mikään _flygstation_, joka on vanhahtavaa kapulakieltä. Lisäksi _Stadion_  on kirjoitettu HKL:lle tyypilliseen tapaan kahdella kielellä vaikka se kirjoitetaan samalla tavalla. (Vrt ratikoiden ja ratikkapysäkkien vähän naurettavat määränpääkyltit joissa lukee Arabia-Arabia ja Eira-Eira)

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

HKL:n ruotsintaitohan on pitkään ollut milloin mitäkin. Nyt kun Helsingin Sanomissakin on jo liputettu pohjoismaisen yhteistyön lopettamisen puolesta, ja Suomen ruotsinkielisen väestön osuus pienenee, HKL tuskin on liian kiinnostunut toisesta kotimaisesta.

----------


## 339-DF

Itse kiinnitin enemmän huomiota Kalasatamaan, joka on ruotsiksi muka Fiskhamnen. Eikös sen pitäisi olla Fiskehamnen kuten vaikka fiskebåt?

Marja-radan nimistöselvityksessä on mainittu tuo sama Flygplats. Mielestäni se kuulostaa jotenkin ihmeellisen riikinruotsalaiselta. Miksi Flygstation on kapulakieltä, vai onko se vain käännöskieltä suomesta? Puheessa en näe flygstationissa mitään vikaa, ja olen kuullut sitä paljon käytettävänkin.

----------


## JE

Ainakin kielitieteellisessä mielessä pitäisi olla Fiskehamn, en sitten tiedä onko "Fiskhamn" jotenkin vakiintunut niin ettei sitä enää käy muuttaminen.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuskinpa koko alueella on kovin vakiintunutta ruotsinkielistä nimeä. Itse ainakin näin tuon ensimmäistä kertaa ko. esitteessä.

Google antaa fiskehamnille 19800 osumaa ja fiskhamnille 559.

----------


## aki

mielestäni flygstation on parempi käännös kuin flygplats, onhan rautatieasemakin järnvägsstationen. plats tarkoittaa mielestäni enemmän pysäkkiä kuin asemaa, eli eikö flygplats olisi silloin lentopysäkki. toinen kommentti koskee seuraavien metroasemien ruotsinkielisiä nimiä: herttoniemi-hertonäs,hakaniemi-hagnäs..minkä takia kaisaniemi tekee tässä poikkeuksen olemalla kajsaniemi, eikö se voisi olla esim. kajsnäs.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> mielestäni flygstation on parempi käännös kuin flygplats, onhan rautatieasemakin järnvägsstationen.


Paikannimissä, jos lentoasema "paikaksi" lasketaan, onkin minusta tärkeää juuri se, että mikä nimi sointuu suussa parhaimmalta ottaen huomioon paikan ja alueen historian. Lentoaseman kohdalla ei kai varsinaista totuutta nyt ole saatavilla, mutta kaupungin kartoissa se on nimenomaan "flygstation" kun taas Ilmailulaitos lentoaseman hallinnoijana käyttää sanaa "flygplats".




> minkä takia kaisaniemi tekee tässä poikkeuksen olemalla kajsaniemi, eikö se voisi olla esim. kajsnäs.


Varmaankin siksi, että kyseessä on paikannimi ja paikannimiä ei läheskään aina käännetä kielestä toiselle vain jotta merkitys säilyisi. Paikannimien historia voi olla hyvinkin pitkä ja koska Kaisaniemen sijainti on kovin keskeinen Helsingin niemellä, voin jopa uskaltaa olettaa siitä puhuttaneen Ruotsiksi jo paljon ennen kuin kukaan tämän foorumin kirjoittajista on edes syntynyt. Jo silloin ruotsia äidinkielenään puhuvat ovat alkaneet puhua "kaisaniemestä" eivätkä mistään muusta.

(Toisaalta olisi perin hassua kirjoittaa paikan nimi vain suomalaisittain. Tällöin ruotsia äidinkielenään puhuvalle paikannimen lausuminen olisi hankalaa: [kaiisanieemi] tjsp. Nykyinen kirjoitusasu on melko onomatopoettinen siis)  :Wink: 

Tällaisia samanlaisia paikkoja, joilla ei varsinaista ruotsinkielistä nimeä ole, on pääkaupunkiseudulla muutamia. Esimerkiksi Kalajärvi, Lahnus ja Siikajärvi nyt muutamia mainitakseni.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> mielestäni flygstation on parempi käännös kuin flygplats, onhan rautatieasemakin järnvägsstationen. plats tarkoittaa mielestäni enemmän pysäkkiä kuin asemaa, eli eikö flygplats olisi silloin lentopysäkki. toinen kommentti koskee seuraavien metroasemien ruotsinkielisiä nimiä: herttoniemi-hertonäs,hakaniemi-hagnäs..minkä takia kaisaniemi tekee tässä poikkeuksen olemalla kajsaniemi, eikö se voisi olla esim. kajsnäs.


Flygstation on kokonaan suomalaisten viranomaisten keksimä termi, suora käännös suomesta ruotsiin, eli finlandismi. Ruotsissa asuvat ruotsalaiset eivät ymmärrä mitä se tarkoittaa, koska he käyttävät vain sanaa flygplats. Lentokentän koolla ei ole merkitystä. Lentoliikenne on kansainvälistä, joten on käytettävä sellaisia termejä että kaikki ymmärtävät, ettei jää mitään epäselväksi. 
Kielenhuoltokin on suositellut "Flygstation"ista luopumista mutta viranomaiset eivät ota kuuloonkaan.

Rautatiekielenkäytössäkin pitäisi skarpata. Ihmettelen miksi Suomessa ei kansainvälisen käytännön mukaan käytetä nimitystä päärautatieasema tai keskusasema (centralstation) niiden kaupunkien, jolla on monta asemaa, suurimman aseman kohdalla kuten Helsinki ja Turku. Kuulostaa aika hölmöltä kun junassa kuulutetaan "saavumme Helsinkiin", vaikka juna on viimeiset 20 minuuttia ajanut pelkästään Helsingissä, ja pysähtynyt monella Helsinkiin kuuluvalla asemalla. 

Kaisanimen metroaseman nimi on sikäli virheellinen että se ei sijaitse maantieteellisesti Kaisaniemessä. Oikea Kaisaniemi on se niemi joka on Kaisaniemen puiston pohjoispäässä, jossa on myös senniminen ravintola. Miksi se ei ole Kajsanäs, johtuu siitä että koko niemi, puisto ja ravintola on saanut nimensä perustajansa Kajsa Wahllundin mukaan 1800-luvulla, ja Kaisaniemi taipui paremmin kansan suussa ja suomalaisuusaatekin saattoi vaikuttaa asiaan.  Metroaseman nimen pitäisi olla Kluuvi (Gloet) jossa se maantieteellisesti sijaitsee, ja joka oli sen työnimi metroa rakennettaessa. Vaikea sitä on tietysti enää mennä muuttamaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse kiinnitin enemmän huomiota Kalasatamaan, joka on ruotsiksi muka Fiskhamnen. Eikös sen pitäisi olla Fiskehamnen kuten vaikka fiskebåt?


Fiskhamnen ja Fiskehamnen ovat molemmat oikein. Rytmillisesti Fiskehamnen olisi kauniimpaa. Kaikki riippuu vähän siitä, onko paikalla koskaan ollut mitään oikeata kalastussatamaa. Jos ei ole ollut, niin silloin metroaseman nimen pitäisi olla Sompasaari-Sumparn. Se ei ainakaan  jätä epäselväksi mistä paikasta on kysymys. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 738

> Kaikki riippuu vähän siitä, onko paikalla koskaan ollut mitään oikeata kalastussatamaa.


Kyllähän siinä on kalasatama vieläkin joskin sen toiminta on sangen hiljaista. Tosin siltikin kyllä kannattaisin enemmin tuota Sompasaari-Sumparn nimitystä.

----------


## SD202

> Flygstation on kokonaan suomalaisten viranomaisten keksimä termi, suora käännös suomesta ruotsiin, eli finlandismi. Ruotsissa asuvat ruotsalaiset eivät ymmärrä mitä se tarkoittaa, koska he käyttävät vain sanaa flygplats. Lentokentän koolla ei ole merkitystä. Lentoliikenne on kansainvälistä, joten on käytettävä sellaisia termejä että kaikki ymmärtävät, ettei jää mitään epäselväksi. 
> Kielenhuoltokin on suositellut "Flygstation"ista luopumista mutta viranomaiset eivät ota kuuloonkaan.


Miten olisi ilmaisu "flygfält" - vai oliko se "flygfältet"? Tarkoittanee kai sanatarkasti käännettynä lentokenttää...?




> Rautatiekielenkäytössäkin pitäisi skarpata. Ihmettelen miksi Suomessa ei kansainvälisen käytännön mukaan käytetä nimitystä päärautatieasema tai keskusasema (centralstation) niiden kaupunkien, jolla on monta asemaa, suurimman aseman kohdalla kuten Helsinki ja Turku. Kuulostaa aika hölmöltä kun junassa kuulutetaan "saavumme Helsinkiin", vaikka juna on viimeiset 20 minuuttia ajanut pelkästään Helsingissä, ja pysähtynyt monella Helsinkiin kuuluvalla asemalla.


Otetaanpas oppia Saksasta: Helsingin päärautatieaseman pitäisi silloin olla nimeltään "Helsinki Pra" (Pra=päärautatieasema, suora käännös saksan kielestä Hbf=Hauptbahnhof). "Hbf" on todella vakiintunut ilmaisu saksan kielessä ja saksalaisethan rakastavat kaikkia lyhenteitä. Johtunee kai siitä, että lyhentämättömät sanat ovat melkoisia sanahirviöitä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Nämä lentävät kyllä alkup. aiheesta tosi korkealla...




> Miten olisi ilmaisu "flygfält" - vai oliko se "flygfältet"? Tarkoittanee kai sanatarkasti käännettynä lentokenttää...?


Niin, se tarkoittaa lentokenttää pelkässä teknisessä mielessä. Sensijaan  lentoasema kaikkine matkustajatiloineen ja kaupallisine toimintoineen, joka käännetään englanniksi airport, on ruotsiksi flygplats. 




> Otetaanpas oppia Saksasta: Helsingin päärautatieaseman pitäisi silloin olla nimeltään "Helsinki Pra" (Pra=päärautatieasema, suora käännös saksan kielestä Hbf=Hauptbahnhof).


Suomessa yksi kirjain, olkoon vaikka P, kaupungin nimen perässä riittäisi kertomaan että kyseessä on pääasema. Ruotsiksi käytettäisiin kirjainta C Ruotsin esimerkin mukaan.  Esimerkiksi Helsinki P /Helsingfors C.  Muita monen aseman kaupunkeja joilla on säännöllistä kaukojunaliikennettä usealle saman kaupunkialueen asemalle, ovat Helsingin lisäksi: Turku, Kotka, Hanko ja Savonlinna.  Epäsäännöllistä, matkailuluonteista tai museojunaliikennettä on ainakin Lahdessa, Tampereella, Imatralla ja Porvoossa. Kaupungeille joilla on muita asemia, mutta jotka ovat kokonaan kaupunkialueen ulkopuolella muissa sivutaajamissa, ei tarvitsisi erikseen nimetä pääasemaa, tai jos kaikki junat jotka pysähtyvät ovat vain lähiliikennejunia.  Ei myöskään jos kaupungin pääasemalla on eri nimi kuin itse kaupungilla, kuten Vantaalla jossa pääaseman nimi on Tikkurila. 

Suomen asemien nykyinen nimikäytäntö juontaa varmaan siitä, että silloin kun rautatiet rakennettiin, niin esim. Pasila, Kupittaa, Turun satama ja Salpausselkä olivat irrallisia taajamia, eikä silloin ollut aihetta käyttää ainoasta kaupungin keskustassa olevasta asemasta nimitystä pääasema. Mutta nykyisin kun nämä sivutaajamat ovat kasvaneet osaksi varsinaista kaupunkia, on tilanne toinen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Saksassa ja Keski-Euroopasa muuallakin yleinen tapa on nimetä asemat 2-osaisina. Onhan kaupunkeja, joissa ei ole vain yhtä keskusasemaa. Tällä logiikalla Pasila olisi Helsinki-Pasila, Kupittaa Turku-Kupittaa jne. Ainoastaan paikallisliikenteen käytössä olevia asemia on tuhra mutkistaa kaksinimisiksi.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Saksassa ja Keski-Euroopasa muuallakin yleinen tapa on nimetä asemat 2-osaisina. Onhan kaupunkeja, joissa ei ole vain yhtä keskusasemaa. Tällä logiikalla Pasila olisi Helsinki-Pasila, Kupittaa Turku-Kupittaa jne. Ainoastaan paikallisliikenteen käytössä olevia asemia on tuhra mutkistaa kaksinimisiksi.


Olen samaa mieltä että Pasila voisi olla Helsinki-Pasila. Silloin kun Pasilan uutta asemaa rakennettiin oli VR:llä suunnitelmia kastaa se Helsinki-Pohjoiseksi? Se olis kanssa kuulostanut hienolta. Miksi näin ei tehty? 

Minua ärsyttää kanssa eräs toinen epätarkkuus Helsingin lähiliikenneasemien kohdalla. Nimittäin Huopalahti. Miksi aseman nimeä ei ole voitu muuttaa esim Haagaksi tai Etelä-Haagaksi? Huopalahti-nimistä paikkakuntaahan ei koko Helsingissä ole, lähin sitä muistuttava on Pikku-Huopalahti, joka on n 2 km päässä itse asemasta. Voin lyödä vetoa että että tällä tavalla harhaanjohtava asemanimi aiheuttaa monta turhaa taksimatkaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

"Huopalahti" tulee tietysti vanhasta kunnan nimestä. Nimi "Haaga" on ollut käytössä Hupikasta noin kilometri Helsinkiin päin sijainneella seisakkeella. Sehän lakkautettiin suunnilleen samalla kertaa kun Ilmala perustettiin 1960-luvun loppupuolella.

Jo muinoin kun Haagan kauppala perustettiin ja irtosi Huopalahdesta, olisi Huopalahden nimi pitänyt muuttaa Haagaksi. Nyt Huopalahti on jo niin perinteinen, että nimeä lienee mahdotonta muuttaa.

Toisekseen "Pohjois-Haagan" nimenä olisi kai parempi olla "Lassila", koska se seutu siinä aseman luona on luonnikkaammin saavutettavissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jo muinoin kun Haagan kauppala perustettiin ja irtosi Huopalahdesta, olisi Huopalahden nimi pitänyt muuttaa Haagaksi. Nyt Huopalahti on jo niin perinteinen, että nimeä lienee mahdotonta muuttaa.
> 
> Toisekseen "Pohjois-Haagan" nimenä olisi kai parempi olla "Lassila", koska se seutu siinä aseman luona on luonnikkaammin saavutettavissa.


Tiedän kyllä Huopalahden nimen historian, mutta mikä on se varsinainen syy, että pääkaupunkiseudulla aseman nimeä ei voi muuttaa vastaamaan kaupunginosan tai alueen oikeaa nimeä? Tuskin kukaan Haagassa asuva pahastuisi jos Hupikasta tehtäisiin Haaga. Huopalahti ja Pohjois-Haaga eivät ole ainoat nimiepätarkkuudet. On myös sellaisia täysin keksittyjä tai teollisuushistoriasta revittyjä nimiä kuten "Valimo" ja "Kera", joista kukaan 1950-luvun jälkeen syntynyt ei tiedä mistä nimi on peräisin.

Onhan maakunnissa muutettu asemien nimiä silloin kun on tapahtunut kuntaliitoksia, ja hyvin tavallista on ollut myös, että jokin asema on perinyt jonkun toisen, lakkautetun aseman nimen. 

Osaat varmaan vastata, jouhtuuko se liikenneturvallisuudesta, että pelätäänkö että vilkasliikenteisellä Helsingin seudulla kuskit ajaisivat päin punaista tai liikenteenohjauksessa möhlitäisiin, jos asemien nimiä muutettaisiin yhtäkkiä? Ja jos näin on, niin voisihan sisäisen käytön lyhenteet säilyttää, jos yleisölle päin näkyvät nimet muuttuisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuskin kukaan Haagassa asuva pahastuisi jos Hupikasta tehtäisiin Haaga. t. Rainer


Aivan varmasti pahastuu. Ei kannata yrittääkään...   :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> On myös sellaisia täysin keksittyjä tai teollisuushistoriasta revittyjä nimiä kuten "Valimo" ja "Kera", joista kukaan 1950-luvun jälkeen syntynyt ei tiedä mistä nimi on peräisin.


"Valimon" lähellä on Valimotie eli siellä on ollut kai jokin valimo. Minkähän niminen, vai onko nimen syntyhistoria vain "aihepiiri: teollisuuslaitoksia"? Valimoa ennen siinä vierellä oli seisake "Strömberg".

"Kera" tulee muinoin alueella toimineesta keraamisesta tehtaasta O/Y Kera A/B.

Tehtaat ovat antaneet aikoinaan monille seisakkeille nimen. On ollut Alfaa, Sokeria jne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> "Valimon" lähellä on Valimotie eli siellä on ollut kai jokin valimo. Minkähän niminen, vai onko nimen syntyhistoria vain "aihepiiri: teollisuuslaitoksia"? Valimoa ennen siinä vierellä oli seisake "Strömberg".


Valimo on nimenomaan ollut Strömbergin valimo. Parempi olisi ollut jos maankuulu nimi Strömberg olisi saanut säilyä aseman nimenä. Vaikka romppasen omistaa nykyinen monikansallinen konserni, niin koko teollisuusalue on aikoinaan syntynyt Strömbergin tehtaan ympärille, eikä se ole jäänyt kenellekään epäselväksi. 




> "Kera" tulee muinoin alueella toimineesta keraamisesta tehtaasta O/Y Kera A/B.


Tässä on taas ihan päinvastaisesta ilmiöstä kysymys. Alunperin tehtaan nimi taisi olla jopa jotain "Grankullan Keramiikkatehdas". Ongelma on, että tehdas toimi hyvin lyhyen aikaa ja lopetti jo 50-luvulla, kauan ennenkuin sinne muutti muuta teollisuutta ja SOK:n varasto. Juuri kukaan sen jälkeen syntynyt ei tiedä "Kera"- nimen alkuperästä yhtään mitään. Kaupunginosan, jossa Keran asema sijaitsee, virallinen nimi on Karamalmi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## marX

Kyllähän näitä asemannimeämiskäytäntöjä on monenlaisia. Täällä toisella puolella maapalloa voi aikatauluista löytää mm. asemat "Spencer Street", "Roma Street" ja "Kingston". Ilman paikallistuntemusta näistä on hankala tietää, että kyseessä on Melbournen, Brisbanen ja Canberran päärautatieasemat. Sydney keskusasema on kuvaavasti nimetty "Central":iksi, ilman sen kummempaa mainintaa kaupungin nimestä.

----------


## moxu

Vanhalla stadin slangilla puhutaan Fredikasta. Tuskinpa kukaan nykyään enää edes osaa yhdistää sitä Fredriksberg-nimiseen asemaan, joka aivan tylysti muutettiin Böleksi, kuten muukin Pasilaa ruotsiksi vastaava infrastruktuuri. Vaikka olisihan Fredriksberg, suomeksi vaikka Reetunmäki, ollut paljonkin vetävämpi nimi derkkutyyliselle asuin-ja liikehuoneistoalueelle kuin Itä-Pasila. Ylen keskukseen ja poliisitaloon viittaava Pasila (ruotsiksi Böle) olisi tällöin jäänyt merkitsemään vain radan länsipuolista aluetta, kuten alunperin olikin.

Yksi -tai oikeastaan kaksikin- hupaisimmista kielikäännöksistä mitä asemanimiin tulee, löytyy rantaradalta, nyttemmin lakkautettujen liikennepaikkojen joukosta. Käla (äännetään zela) oli Siuntion murteella lähde. Tämä nimi määriteltiin aikanaan seisakkeelle, jolle sitten keksittiin suomenkielinenkin nimi -Kela. Seisakkeen ympärille kasvaneesta kylästäkin tuli näin Kela, joka toki on ruotsiksi yhä Käla eikä FPA...
Toinen länsiuusmaalainen rautatiekukkanen oli Fagervik, joka pitkään tunnettiin vain tällä Inkoon länsiosissa sijaitsevaan ruukkiin viittaavalla nimellä -Fagervikissähän asema ei tosiaankaan ollut, vaan aika monen kilometrin päässä sieltä ja tietä Fagervikin kylän ja aseman välillä ei ollut. Jossain vaiheessa aseman nimi suomennettiin Kaunislahdeksi, vaikka lähimmän veden ääreen oli useita kilometrejä. Kun rata oikaistiin, jäi asema sivuun ja radan varteen tehtiin uusi seisake: Kaunislahti-Grundsjö...

----------


## Eira

Misiköhän useissa Turun busseissa lukee pelkästään "stannar"?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Misiköhän useissa Turun busseissa lukee pelkästään "stannar"?


Ainakin TLO:hon kuuluvilla yhtiöillä näyttäisi olevan käytössään tietty määrä Ruotsistä käytettynä tuotuja linja-autoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vanhalla stadin slangilla puhutaan Fredikasta. Tuskinpa kukaan nykyään enää edes osaa yhdistää sitä Fredriksberg-nimiseen asemaan, joka aivan tylysti muutettiin Böleksi, kuten muukin Pasilaa ruotsiksi vastaava infrastruktuuri. Vaikka olisihan Fredriksberg, suomeksi vaikka Reetunmäki, ollut paljonkin vetävämpi nimi derkkutyyliselle asuin-ja liikehuoneistoalueelle kuin Itä-Pasila. Ylen keskukseen ja poliisitaloon viittaava Pasila (ruotsiksi Böle) olisi tällöin jäänyt merkitsemään vain radan länsipuolista aluetta, kuten alunperin olikin.


Se oli aikanaan vahinko että Helsingin kaupunki alkoi 1970-luvulla, kun Itä-Pasila rakennettiin, käyttää Pasilasta ruotsiksi nimeä (Östra) Böle eikä sen vanhempaa, rautatieaseman ja Länsi-Pasilan paikalla olevan puuhökkelikaupunginosan nimenä ollutta Fredriksbergiä. Böle on varsin ruma nimi rautatieasemalle, etenkin kun kuulutetaan junassa "PASILA - BÖLE". Se kuulostaa niin kököltä että monet nauravat sille. 

Mitä derkkumaisuuteen tulee, niin olet varmaan pannut merkille, että "Östra Böle" kuulostaa nopeasti lausuttuna melkein samalta kuin "Öst-Berlin", ehkä juuri tuo kävi 1970-luvun hengessä kaupungin virkamiesten mielessä kun alueelle annettiin tuo nimi. 

Joka tapauksessa Pasilan alueen historia on niin ankkuroitu rautatiehen ja teollisuuteen, ett agraariajalta peräisin oleva Böle-nimi ei mitenkään istu siihen. Siksi kaupungin tulisi tässä tapauksessa vaihtaa vanha aseman ja konepajan nimenä toiminut Fredriksberg takaisin ja unohtaa koko Böle. 

Pasilan aseman ruotsinkielisen nimen muuttaminen Fredriksbergistä Böleksi v 1990 on tosin ainoa kerta kun VR on suostunut vaihtamaan pääkaupunkiseudulla aseman nimeä vastaamaan kaupungin nimeämiskäytäntöä. Tässä tapauksessa olisi aseman nimi saanut jäädä vaihtamatta. 

Toisaalta, kun VR ja RHK ovat niin jästipäisiä muiden asemien kohdalla, että nimiä ei muuteta, niin voisihan kaupunki nimetä Etelä-Haagan kaupunginosa Huopalahdeksi, niin olisi yksi kummitusasema vailla omannimistä paikkakuntaa vähemmän. 




> Yksi -tai oikeastaan kaksikin- hupaisimmista kielikäännöksistä mitä asemanimiin tulee, löytyy rantaradalta, nyttemmin lakkautettujen liikennepaikkojen joukosta. Käla (äännetään zela) oli Siuntion murteella lähde. Tämä nimi määriteltiin aikanaan seisakkeelle, jolle sitten keksittiin suomenkielinenkin nimi -Kela. Seisakkeen ympärille kasvaneesta kylästäkin tuli näin Kela, joka toki on ruotsiksi yhä Käla eikä FPA...


Hassua on, että vaikka Kelan rautatiepysäkki on lakkautettu, niin maantiepuolella kyseinen paikannimi elää yhä. Valtatie 51:llä Pikkalan Esson kohdalla on suuri sinivalkoinen tienviitta KELA-KÄLA. Kaunislahden kohdalta, kun seisake lakkautettiin, katosi kokonaan sen suomenkielinen nimi ja tienviitassa lukee muistaakseni vain Grundsjö. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

Ennen Itä-Pasilan asutusalueen rakentamista paikalla sijaitsi Mäkelän teollisuusalue (ruots. Backas). Paikkakuntanimestä "Mäkelä" kertoo nykypolville enää vain lähellä kulkeva katu eli Mäkelänkatu, alunperin Pakaankatu. Siis Itä-Pasilan kuuluisi kenties olla Mäkelä ja Länsi-Pasila olisi pelkkä Pasila. Mäkelän teollisuusalueen etelälaidalla toimi vielä 60-luvulla myös Vallilan kesäteatteri, eli hieman hapuilevaa tuo nimeämispolitiikka on ollut. Ja missä sijaitseekaan Pasilan konepaja. Nykykäsityksen mukaan ei ainakaan Pasilassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ennen Itä-Pasilan asutusalueen rakentamista paikalla sijaitsi Mäkelän teollisuusalue (ruots. Backas).


Onko sulla mitään kuvia tuosta Mäkelän teollisusalueesta, tai osaatko sanoa mitä siellä tarkkaan oli. 

Eräs vanhempi lähisukulaiseni joka ei ole syntyperäinen helsinkiläinen, väittää kivenkovaaa että Itä-Pasila rakennettiin aikoinaan kaatopaikan päälle. Eräs hänen tuttunsa oli kaivinkoneurakoitsijana silloin, ja häneltä se "varma" tieto on peräisin. Itse epäilen että hän sekoittaa tämän kanssa Ilmalan suolla olleeseen kaatopaikan, jolle VR:n varikko on rakennettu. 

Oliko se Mäkelän teollisuusalue pääasiassa romuvarastoalue "köyhien stockan" tai Tattarisuon tyyliin, ja voisiko se  "kaatopaikkaväite" johtua siitä että se olisi ollut lähestulkoon epävirallinen sellainen? Itse muistan niiltä ajoilta vain Pasilan ratapihan, Käpylän raviradan, velodroomin ja Vallilan, mutta mitä Itä-Pasilan paikalla oli ennen nykyisiä tornitaloja ei ole hajuakaan kun ei ikääkään ollut erityisen paljon. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Flygstation on kokonaan suomalaisten viranomaisten keksimä termi, suora käännös suomesta ruotsiin, eli finlandismi. Ruotsissa asuvat ruotsalaiset eivät ymmärrä mitä se tarkoittaa, koska he käyttävät vain sanaa flygplats. Lentokentän koolla ei ole merkitystä. Lentoliikenne on kansainvälistä, joten on käytettävä sellaisia termejä että kaikki ymmärtävät, ettei jää mitään epäselväksi. 
> Kielenhuoltokin on suositellut "Flygstation"ista luopumista mutta viranomaiset eivät ota kuuloonkaan.


Kotusin Mikael Reuter on kirjoittanut asiasta artikkelin. Sen (ja nationalencyklopedin) mukaan sanaa _flygstation_ käytetään lähinnä _"Ilmailuhallinnon hallinnoimista osista pääasiallisesti sotilaskäyttöön tarkoitetusta kentästä, josta Ilmailuhallinnon ja Puolustusvoimain välisen sopimuksen mukaan sallitaan siviililinjaliikenne ja muu ilmailutoiminta"._
(Lähde: http://www.kotus.fi/svenska/reuter/2001/200601.shtml)
Nämä kentät lienevät aika harvassa, eikä Pk-seudulla taida olla ainuttakaan sellaista.




> Rautatiekielenkäytössäkin pitäisi skarpata. Ihmettelen miksi Suomessa ei kansainvälisen käytännön mukaan käytetä nimitystä päärautatieasema tai keskusasema (centralstation) niiden kaupunkien, jolla on monta asemaa, suurimman aseman kohdalla kuten Helsinki ja Turku. Kuulostaa aika hölmöltä kun junassa kuulutetaan "saavumme Helsinkiin", vaikka juna on viimeiset 20 minuuttia ajanut pelkästään Helsingissä, ja pysähtynyt monella Helsinkiin kuuluvalla asemalla.


Totta, ainakin juuri nimeämissäsi kaupungeissa tulisi osoittaa keskusasema "Helsinki K"(eskus) ja "Helsingfors C"(entrum). Muut keskeiset asemat niinkuin joku muu ilmaisi voitaisiin ilmoittaa tyyliin "Helsinki-Pohjoinen" -- tai "Helsinki-Pasila" ja "Turku-Kupittaa". 
Böle on tosiaan ihan järkyttävä nimi, joka tulisi vaihtaa takaisin Fredriksbergiksi. Itse asiassa kun Pasilaa sanotaan ainakin wanhassa slangissa Fredikaksi epäilen jopa koko suomenkielisen käännöksen tarkoituksenmukaisuutta. Jos joku susirajan takaa tuleva stereotyyppinen juntti ei osaa lausua oikein niin sallittakoon "Reetrikperi".  :Smile: 
Eli käännökset paikannimistä tulisi julistaa pannaan ja tukea alkuperäisiä suomalaisväestön keksimiä nimiä. Minua järkyttää sekin kun nuoriso puhuu "Kuliksesta" Brendikan/Bräntsikan sijaaan.  :Smile: 
Sitäpaitsi kun meidän anglosaksisia vieraitamme hyysätään tarjoamalla englanninkieliset kuulutukset, eikö olisi tarkoituksenmukaista että vähintään liikematkailijoiden risteysasema olisi helposti äännettävissä. Berg ääntyisi vähän eri tavalla kuin 2. kotimaisessa, mutta silti paremmin kuin "Phäsilä". Oikeastaan kaikki Suomen liikennepaikat ja kaupungit voitaisiin englanniksi esittää kielisukulaisuuden ja nimistöetymologian perusteella ruotsinkielisistä nimistä (kun mahdollista), niin kuin ennen H:gin olympialaisia ja II maailmansotaa oli tapana tehdäkin. "We will shortly arrive at Pännäinen" kuulostaa järkyttävältä.




> Kaisanimen metroaseman nimi on sikäli virheellinen että se ei sijaitse maantieteellisesti Kaisaniemessä. Oikea Kaisaniemi on se niemi joka on Kaisaniemen puiston pohjoispäässä, jossa on myös senniminen ravintola. Miksi se ei ole Kajsanäs, johtuu siitä että koko niemi, puisto ja ravintola on saanut nimensä perustajansa Kajsa Wahllundin mukaan 1800-luvulla, ja Kaisaniemi taipui paremmin kansan suussa ja suomalaisuusaatekin saattoi vaikuttaa asiaan.  Metroaseman nimen pitäisi olla Kluuvi (Gloet) jossa se maantieteellisesti sijaitsee, ja joka oli sen työnimi metroa rakennettaessa. Vaikea sitä on tietysti enää mennä muuttamaan.


Olen samaa mieltä tässäkin. Käsittääkseni varsinainen Kaisaniemi, tai sen kärki sijaitsee suunnilleen siinä kohtaa, missä rautatie ja Eläintarhanlahti kohtaavat. Vanha Kluuvin (Gloet) pohjukka sijaitsee jossain Rautatientorin  ja Kaisaniemen metroaseman välillä, joten Kluuvi olisi todella ollut parempi nimi.
Muistaakseni paikka sai nimen Kaisaniemi suomenkielisiltä ylioppilaita, jotka viettivät Kaisaniemen ravintolassa iltaa ja todella Kajsa Wahllundin mukaan.  :Smile:  Ilmeisesti paikka ei ollut ruotsinkielisten suosiossa muuta kuin Hakasalmen toiselta puolelta huvila-alueena.

Kaisaniemestä, Kluuvista ja muustakin lisää: http://www.kotus.fi/verkkojulkaisut/...ki/#kaisaniemi

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oikeastaan kaikki Suomen liikennepaikat ja kaupungit voitaisiin englanniksi esittää kielisukulaisuuden ja nimistöetymologian perusteella ruotsinkielisistä nimistä (kun mahdollista), niin kuin ennen H:gin olympialaisia ja II maailmansotaa oli tapana tehdäkin. "We will shortly arrive at Pännäinen" kuulostaa järkyttävältä.


Voi olla ettei ehdotus menisi ihan kokonaisuudessaan läpi. 
Mutta eikö nytkin, niillä paikkakunnilla, joissa ruotsi on ykköskieli, kuten Karjaa, käytetä juuri paikkakunnan ruotsinkielistä nimeä englanninkielisissä junakuulutuksissa, eli Karjaa on englannniksi _Karis_  (eikä _Cattle_ :P )

Siitä Pännäisistä puheen ollen, olin kuulevinani n vuosi sitten että Pännäisten aseman nimeä oltaisiin muuttamassa Pietarsaareksi. Nykyisissä aikatauluissa Pännäinen komeilee yhä entisellä paikallaan. Onko aikeesta luovuttu? 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

Kävin tässä kuussa Oulussa kuullessani tuon Pännäis-kuulutuksen, joten Pännäinen on Pännäinen yhä vain. Se oli nimenomaan IC-junan kuulutus, joka särähti korviini sen englanti-Pännäisen takia. Pikajunassa se oli kuitenkin englanniksi Bennäs.

Mikähän järki muuten koko väännöksessä on edes suomeksi? Minusta Bennäs on helpompi lausua kuin Pännäinen, vaikka äidinkieleni on suomi. Kuitenkaan Dragsvikin asema ei ole mikään Raksviikki Vedonlahdesta puhumattakaan, vaan ihan Dragsvik.

Sinänsä tuo Pietarsaari kuulostaa ihan järkevältä, mutta muistaakseni sellainen liikennepaikka on jo. Vai onko Pännäisten-Pietarsaaren rautatie purettu pois? JunaBussi Pietarsaaresta Pietarsaareen olisi kyllä hämäävä.

Muutettakoon Pännäinen Pedersöreksi niin kaikki lienevät tyytyväisiä.

Kielisuhde on toinen ihan OK peruste liikennepaikan nimeksi englanniksi, mutta mitään kielilakiin pohjautuvaa ohjettahan ei ole. En vain itse ymmärrä miksi käännetään ensin paikkakunnan nimi suomeksi ja käytetään sitten kaikissa kansainvälisissä yhteyksissä surutta sitä suomalaista käännöstä, ellei kohdekielessä ole omaa varianttia paikannimelle. (Helsinge->Helsinki esimerkkinä)

----------


## Compact

Karis on ainoa asema, joka englanniksi kuulutetaan ruotsiksi.

Bennäs on Pedersören kunnan keskustaa eikä ole soveliasta, että jonkin kunnan ainoan aseman nimenä käytettäisiin naapurikaupungin nimeä. Pännäinen on VR:n omatekemä käännös asemakylästä. Lisäksi Pietarsaaren keskustassa oleva nykyinen tavara-asema jäisi olemaan, joten sille pitäisi saada jokin toinen nimi: olisikos se sitten vaikka Pedersöre?

Kokemäen kaupunki on puolestaan määrännyt, ettei sen ruotsinkielistä nimimuotoa Kumo saa käyttää. Se on siis rautateillä ruotsiksi myös Kokemäki.

Mäkelän teollisuusalue oli samantapaista aluetta kuin Ruskeasuon vastaava, jos kuka muistaa. Tosin laajempi. 1950-60-lukujen kaupungin kartoissa näkyy Mäkelän asemakaavaa. Siellä oli melko tiheä maaston mukaan polveillut katuverkosto. Ei tainnut kyllä olla kaduilla mitään nimiä.

----------


## Eira

> (Vrt ratikoiden ja ratikkapysäkkien vähän naurettavat määränpääkyltit joissa lukee Arabia-Arabia ja Eira-Eira)


Määränpääkilvessä on kaksi alakkaista näyttömatriisia. Jos esim. Eira lukisi vaan ylemmässä ja alimmainen olisi pimeä, nousisi valtava kalabaliikki, varför Eira icke på svenska?! Jos taas Eira vaan alemmassa, närkästyisivät puolestaan suomalaiset, käytäisiin polemiikkia yleisönosastoja myöten, että miksi suomenkielinen nimi puuttuu?! Eli teki kuinka vain, aina on hassusti.

Huopalahden lyhen:ksistä sen verran, että Hesassa ollessani hyppäsin kympin ratikkaan, joka sisänäytön mukaan oli matkalla Pikku-Huopalaan.

----------


## JE

Pikku-Huopala on kympin määränpää, koska viimeiset kirjaimet "hti" eivät mahdu näyttöihin. Toki esimerkiksi P-Huopalahti voisi olla loogisempi, kunhan P-kirjaimen merkitys olisi selvillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Bennäs on Pedersören kunnan keskustaa eikä ole soveliasta, että jonkin kunnan ainoan aseman nimenä käytettäisiin naapurikaupungin nimeä. Pännäinen on VR:n omatekemä käännös asemakylästä. Lisäksi Pietarsaaren keskustassa oleva nykyinen tavara-asema jäisi olemaan, joten sille pitäisi saada jokin toinen nimi: olisikos se sitten vaikka Pedersöre?


Pietarsaari-Pedersöre on kuitenkin reikäleipäkaupunki eli kumman kunnan puolella asema on ei välttämättä pitäisi ratkaista aseman nimeä,  vaan se, mitä ja keitä se palvelee eniten. Onhan lentoliikenteessäkin tavallista että kaupunkien mukaan nimetyt lentoasemat ovat  naapurikuntien puolella. 

Ainakin minulta tiedusteltiin n vuosi sitten asiaa, eli miten Pännäisten muuttaminen Pietarsaareksi olisi vaikuttanut muutamaan VR:n ATK-järjestelmään. Vaikka mun puolesta olisi ollut OK, niin ymmärrän, että kaikkien kodalla se ei olisi ollut niin helppoa ja että hommasta olisi siksi luovuttu. Edellytys taisi olla kuitenkin että Pietarsaaren tavara-asema lakkautettaisiin tai siitä tehdään Alholman sivuraide tms. 




> Mäkelän teollisuusalue oli samantapaista aluetta kuin Ruskeasuon vastaava, jos kuka muistaa. Tosin laajempi. 1950-60-lukujen kaupungin kartoissa näkyy Mäkelän asemakaavaa. Siellä oli melko tiheä maaston mukaan polveillut katuverkosto. Ei tainnut kyllä olla kaduilla mitään nimiä.


Tieto lisää tuskaa. Millainen se *Ruskeasuon* teollisuusalue sitten oli? En ole koskaan kuullut sellaisesta? Vai silläkö nimellä Pikku-Huopalahden "köyhien stocka" virallisesti kulki? Paras kai kaivaa vanhat kartat esiin jemmoista. ....

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pikku-Huopala on kympin määränpää, koska viimeiset kirjaimet "hti" eivät mahdu näyttöihin. Toki esimerkiksi P-Huopalahti voisi olla loogisempi, kunhan P-kirjaimen merkitys olisi selvillä.


Tässähän olisi sitten selvä paikka yhdistää nykyinen Etelä-Haaga ja Pikku-Huopalahti pelkäksi Huopalahdeksi. Olkoon vaikka 10:n päätepysäkin ja Huopalahden rautatieaseman väliin jää taksinmentävä pätkä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

Pietarsaaressa on jo kaksi rautatieliikennepaikkaa: Pietarsaari ja sieltä puolenkymmentä kilometriä eteenpäin sijaitseva Leppäluoto, joka muuten muutama vuosi sitten vaihtoi suomenkielisen nimensä nerokkaaseen muotoon Alholma. Ruotsinkielinen nimi on toki erilainen kuin suomalainen.

Ruskeasuon varastoalueella oli eräs liike, jota sanottiin ilkikurisesti "köyhien stockmanniksi". Liikkeellä oli toki joku oikea nimikin, vaan ei tule nyt mieleen, kun en sitä ole ajatellut koskaan tarvitsevani. Siihen aikaan Pikku-Huopalahti tarkoitti vain merenlahtea. Nykyään se vesistönimi on otettu nimeksi myös kuivalle maallekin - lienee imagosyy?

----------


## JE

Muodollisesti suuri osa Pikku-Huopalahtea kuuluu Ruskeasuon kaupunginosaan, kuten on vuosikymmeniä kuulunut. Virallisella kaupunginosajaolla ei tosin juurikaan ole yhteyttä asukkaiden asuinalueistaan käyttämiin nimiin: Ruskeasuo on Mannerheimintien itä-, Pikku-Huopalahti länsipuolella. Sen verran Pikku-Huopalahtea on täytetty, että suureksi osaksi asuinalue onkin vanhan lahden päällä.

Muistelen että linjan 10 alkuaikoina nykyisellä reitillään pohjoisesta päätepysäkkiä kutsuttiin epäjohdonmukaisen sekavasti ruotsiksi välillä nimellä "Lillhoplax", välillä nimellä "Lillhoplaxviken". Jälkimmäinen katosi nopeasti, mutta minua silti kiinnostaa "motiivi" käyttää tuota nimitystä. Oliko huonoa ruotsinkielentaitoa liikkeellä vai onko tuollainen kummallinen muoto ollut esim. aiemmin ko. merenlahdesta käytössä?




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Compact
> 
> Bennäs on Pedersören kunnan keskustaa eikä ole soveliasta, että jonkin kunnan ainoan aseman nimenä käytettäisiin naapurikaupungin nimeä. Pännäinen on VR:n omatekemä käännös asemakylästä. Lisäksi Pietarsaaren keskustassa oleva nykyinen tavara-asema jäisi olemaan, joten sille pitäisi saada jokin toinen nimi: olisikos se sitten vaikka Pedersöre?
> 
> 
> Pietarsaari-Pedersöre on kuitenkin reikäleipäkaupunki eli kumman kunnan puolella asema on ei välttämättä pitäisi ratkaista aseman nimeä, vaan se, mitä ja keitä se palvelee eniten. Onhan lentoliikenteessäkin tavallista että kaupunkien mukaan nimetyt lentoasemat ovat naapurikuntien puolella.


Pitäisin sitä hiukan hassuna jos Pännäisistä tulisi yhtäkkiä Pietarsaari. Oulun junissa kulkenut tietää kyllä missä Pännäinen on, joten eipä siinä sekaannuksia synny. Pännäisten muuttaminen Pietarsaareksi sitä sekaannusta vasta toisikin. On totta että Pedersöre oli aiemmin suomeksi Pietarsaaren maalaiskunta - tämä on kuitenkin mennyttä aikaa, enkä tiedä mitään naapurikunnan/kaupungin mukaan nimettyä asemaa tässä maassa. Jotkut asemat ovat tosin hyvinkin kaukana keskustasta, joten jos Pietarsaaren ja Pedersören välillä tapahtuisi kuntaliitos, tilanne muuttuisi ratkaisevasti.

----------


## 339-DF

Samainen Mikael Reuter kirjoitti joskus kielipalstallaan Kielitoimiston ohjeista paikkakuntien nimeämisestä vieraalla kielellä.

Suomenkielistä nimeä, milloin sellainen on olemassa, käytetään aina suomen kielessä ja myös sen välittömissä lähisukukielissä (viro).

Ruotsinkielistä nimeä, milloin sellainen on olemassa, käytetään vastaavasti aina ruotsin kielessä ja sen välittömissä lähisukukielissä, joiksi lasketaan norja ja tanska. Islannista en muista, oliko suositusta olemassa.

Kaikilla muilla kielillä käytetään - milloin ko. kielellä ei ole omaa vastinetta paikannimelle - enemmistökielen mukaista nimitystä. Näin ollen Tammisaari on "englanniksi" Ekenäs ja Parainen on, sanotaan nyt vaikkapa espanjaksi, Pargas.

Muutamilla suomalaisilla paikannimillä - lähinnä maakunnilla - on tosiaan olemassa vieraskielisiä nimiä. Muun muassa Pohjanmaa on englanniksi Ostrobothnia (latinaa kai tuo itse asiassa on), Karjala Carelia tai Karelia (molemmat kelpaavat) ja Häme on saksaksi Tawastland, Varsinais-Suomi puolestaan Das Eigentliche Finnland. Jopa Saimaa on saksaksi periaatteessa der Saimen, käytännössä nykyisin kuitenkin der Saimaasee.

Käytäntö onkin sitten jotain ihan muuta, koska harva ulkomaalainen tietää Suomen kaksikielisyydestä ja vielä harvempi Kielitoimiston suosituksista. Niinpä maailmalla sitten näkee vähän mitä sattuu, mikä aiheuttaa kyllä sekaannuksia varsinkin Tammisari-tyyppisten nimien kanssa, kun vieraskielinen ei tietenkään ymmärrä, että Tammisaari ja Ekenäs ovat yksi ja sama paikka.

Itse olen kerran neuvonut tietä britille, joka etsi paikkaa nimeltä [tiiglbeikön] täällä Munkkiniemessä. Vähän aikaa kesti, ennen kuin tajusin hänen etsivän Tiilimäkeä (Tegelbacken). Joko suomenruotsalainen isäntä on toimitut todella ajattelemattomasti osoitetta antaessan taikka sitten kartasta on sattunut silmään ensin tämä "väärä" nimi (siis väärä suositusten mukaan).

----------


## 339-DF

> Muistelen että linjan 10 alkuaikoina nykyisellä reitillään pohjoisesta päätepysäkkiä kutsuttiin epäjohdonmukaisen sekavasti ruotsiksi välillä nimellä "Lillhoplax", välillä nimellä "Lillhoplaxviken". Jälkimmäinen katosi nopeasti, mutta minua silti kiinnostaa "motiivi" käyttää tuota nimitystä. Oliko huonoa ruotsinkielentaitoa liikkeellä vai onko tuollainen kummallinen muoto ollut esim. aiemmin ko. merenlahdesta käytössä?


Lillhoplaksviken on merenlahti, Lillhoplax asuinalue. Onneksi ratikka ei ajanut merenpohjaan asti! Pysäkkikylteissä luki aluksi -viken. Sitten se peitettiin valkoisella teipillä ja jossain vaiheessa kyltit uusittiin. Kalliiksi kävi kielitaidottomuus. Raitioon kirjoittamassani pysäkkikilpi-artikkelissa mainitsin joitain muitakin vastaavia mokia. Ruotsi tuntuu tuottavan tuskaa HKL:lle eikä heillä ole näköjään ketään, jolta näitä nimiä voisi tarkistaa. Kasin määränpäätekstikin on jo ikuisuuden ollut Vallgården, vaikkei sellaista paikkaa ole olemassakaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Siihen aikaan Pikku-Huopalahti tarkoitti vain merenlahtea. Nykyään se vesistönimi on otettu nimeksi myös kuivalle maallekin - lienee imagosyy?


Muistelisin, että vielä 1980-luvun kartoissa lahden nimi on itse asiassa Pieni Huopalahti. Pikku Huopalahdeksi se muuttui joskus asuinrakentamisen alkuaikoina. Nimessä ei muuten kuulu olla yhdysmerkkiä (sen sijaan kympin määränpääteksteissä se yhdysmerkki kyllä on, pysäkkikylteissä sentään ei!)

----------


## 339-DF

Vielä tuli mieleen pari kuriositeettia. 1980-luvun 3T:n turistiesitteissä pysäkkien nimet oli englanninnettu ja saksannettu, taitaapa olla vieläkin sulkeissa. Niinpä sieltä löytyivät mm. pysäkit Market Square (en) ja Olympiakai (sa).

Stockmann ja eräät muutkin liikkeet käyttävät englanniksi nimityksiä Alexander Street ja Northern Esplanade.

----------


## ultrix

> Käytäntö onkin sitten jotain ihan muuta, koska harva ulkomaalainen tietää Suomen kaksikielisyydestä ja vielä harvempi Kielitoimiston suosituksista. Niinpä maailmalla sitten näkee vähän mitä sattuu, mikä aiheuttaa kyllä sekaannuksia varsinkin Tammisari-tyyppisten nimien kanssa, kun vieraskielinen ei tietenkään ymmärrä, että Tammisaari ja Ekenäs ovat yksi ja sama paikka.
> 
> Itse olen kerran neuvonut tietä britille, joka etsi paikkaa nimeltä [tiiglbeikön] täällä Munkkiniemessä. Vähän aikaa kesti, ennen kuin tajusin hänen etsivän Tiilimäkeä (Tegelbacken). Joko suomenruotsalainen isäntä on toimitut todella ajattelemattomasti osoitetta antaessan taikka sitten kartasta on sattunut silmään ensin tämä "väärä" nimi (siis väärä suositusten mukaan).


Kielitoimiston suosituksethan ovat aina vähän mitä sattuvat, koska ei ole olemassa yhtä ainoaa perusteltua vastausta tähän kielikysymykseen. Joidenkin mielestä kaikkien Suomen paikannimien kohdalla tulisi käyttää suomenkielistä varianttia, joidenkin mielestä tulisi seurata ko. kielitoimiston suositusta ja sitten toinen ääripää on minun kaltaiseni kielitoimiston ohjetta vääristelevät ihmiset, joiden mielestä englanti ja saksa ovat ruotsin sukukieliä, joten itse ilmoitan kaksikielisten paikkojen nimistä ensiksi ruotsinkielisen variantin. Voisin yhtä hyvin myös miettiä että onko suomenkielinen versio nimiväännös vai omaa perua, ja jos molemmat olisivat alkuperäisnimiä niin vertailla kumpi kieli on ykköskieli ja käyttää ykköskielen nimeä (Turku, Kokkola), mutta joskus tuolle on liikaa nähdä vaivaa. Jos mahdollista, käytän molempia muotoja paikannimistä, jolloin sekaannuksen vaaraa ei ole, joko tyyliin "Esbo (fi. Espoo)" tai Espoo/Esbo.
Oma lukunsa on yksikielisten paikkojen kaksikieliset nimet, kuten Tampere/Tammerfors, joissa en osaa päättää kumpaa käytän, menee vähän tilanteen mukaan. Sitten jos puhutaan jostain Kokemäki/Kumo-kysymyksistä niin suomenkielinen nimi on ehdoton kaikilla kielillä skandinaavisia lukuunottamatta.

Mitä tulee tuohon brittiparkaan, joko hän katseli kartasta kumpi nimi on muka-helpompi lausua ja käytti siten Tegelbackenia, tai sitten suomenruotsalainen isäntä ei tajunnut antaa lausumisohjetta. En kylläkään ymmärrä miten tuosta backenista kukaan saa [bei'ken]:iä, [bæk'ken] sen sijaan olisi se miten minä englantilaisena lausuisin tuon.

Pitänee siis jatkossa kirjallisissa tuotoksissani antaa lausumisohje IPA:n aakkosin =)

----------


## Compact

> ...itse ilmoitan kaksikielisten paikkojen nimistä ensiksi ruotsinkielisen variantin.


Siis puhutko/kirjoitatko esimerkiksi yhdysvaltalaiselle ja japanilaiselle ihmiselle muodossa Helsingfors ja Åbo?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muodollisesti suuri osa Pikku-Huopalahtea kuuluu Ruskeasuon kaupunginosaan, kuten on vuosikymmeniä kuulunut. Virallisella kaupunginosajaolla ei tosin juurikaan ole yhteyttä asukkaiden asuinalueistaan käyttämiin nimiin: Ruskeasuo on Mannerheimintien itä-, Pikku-Huopalahti länsipuolella. Sen verran Pikku-Huopalahtea on täytetty, että suureksi osaksi asuinalue onkin vanhan lahden päällä.
> 
> Muistelen että linjan 10 alkuaikoina nykyisellä reitillään pohjoisesta päätepysäkkiä kutsuttiin epäjohdonmukaisen sekavasti ruotsiksi välillä nimellä "Lillhoplax", välillä nimellä "Lillhoplaxviken". Jälkimmäinen katosi nopeasti, mutta minua silti kiinnostaa "motiivi" käyttää tuota nimitystä. Oliko huonoa ruotsinkielentaitoa liikkeellä vai onko tuollainen kummallinen muoto ollut esim. aiemmin ko. merenlahdesta käytössä?


Tästä "Huopalahti" kummajaisesta ilmanee vain enemmän ja enemmän uutta tietoa. Itse tiedän Huopalahdista, seuraavaa:
On olemassa kaksi pientä Laajalahden sivulahtea, toinen on Pikku-Huopalahti (Lill-Hoplaxviken), joka on Munkkiniemen ja samannimisen asiunalueen välissä. Toinen Iso-Huopalahti (Stor-Hoplaxviken) on Tarvontien pohjoispuolella Talinrannan lähiön vieressä. Molempiin on kaupunki johtanut jätevetensä aikoinaan, joko puhdstamattomina tai puhdistettuina, eli ovat olleet aika haisevia lätäköitä.   :Sad:  Huopalahti (Hoplax) oli kunnan nimi, joka on syntynyt joskus 1900-luvun alussa, mutta liitettiin Halsingin kaupunkiin 1946. Huopalahden kuntaan kuuluivat mm Haaga, Munkkiniemi ja Lauttasaari. Haaga tosin julistautui vielä joskus 1920-luvulla itsenäiseksi kauppalaksi, ja liitettiin Helsinkiin myös 1946.Rautatieasema Helsingin Etelä-Haagan kaupunginosassa. Etäisyys 6 km Helsingin asemalta, rantaradan ja Martinlaakson radan risteysasema.Pikkuhuopalahti (Lillhoplax) on 1990-luvulla rakennetun asuinalueen nimi Ruskeasuon kaupunginosassa. Olen vielä lukenut että Leppävaarasta piti tulla Suur-Huopalahden kauppala joskus 1930-luvulla jos Leppävaaran kartanon maille olisi  alettu rakentaa. Rakentaminen alkoi tosin 60 vuotta aikataulussa jäljessä ja alue kuuluu Espooseen yhä.



> ....enkä tiedä mitään naapurikunnan/kaupungin mukaan nimettyä asemaa tässä maassa. Jotkut asemat ovat tosin hyvinkin kaukana keskustasta, joten jos Pietarsaaren ja Pedersören välillä tapahtuisi kuntaliitos, tilanne muuttuisi ratkaisevasti.


Juuri Huopalahden kunnan nimeä kantava asema on ollut Haagan kauppalan alueella ja toimii samannimisenä nykyisin, vaikka ei koko kuntaa ole, Helsingin kaupungin alueella. 

Aikaisemmin (1800-luvulla) on Urjalan (tai jonkun muun Kylmäkosken pitäjän puolella toiminut asema) ollut nimeltään Forssa, ja on tarkoittanut nimenomaan Forssan kaupunkia.

Rautateiden rakentamisen ajoilta löytyy varmaan muitakin esimerkkejä jossa asemataajama sijaitsi maalaiskunnan puolella, koska kaupungit siihen aikaan rajoittuivat yleensä käsittämään keskustakortteleita. 

Kuntaliitoksiahan on alettu muutenkin toteuttaa taas pitkän tauon jälkeen, ja toisaalta vaikka ei toteutettaisiin, voisi Pännäisen tapauksessa asemalla olla kaksoisnimi Pietarsaari-Pännäinen tyyliin, niin kumpikin kunta saisi näkyvyyttä. 

Yksi idea jonka voisi toteuttaa, vaikka heti, olisi että rautatieasemilla kaikkialla Suomessa olisi aseman nimikyltin yhteydessä kunnan vaakuna ja sen alla valkoisella pohjalla teksti kunnan nimi.  




> Kielitoimiston ohjeista paikkakuntien nimeämisestä vieraalla kielellä. ...
> 
> Kaikilla muilla kielillä käytetään - milloin ko. kielellä ei ole omaa vastinetta paikannimelle - enemmistökielen mukaista nimitystä. Näin ollen Tammisaari on "englanniksi" Ekenäs ja Parainen on, sanotaan nyt vaikkapa espanjaksi, Pargas.


Juuri noin pitäisi tomia myös joukkoliikenteessä vieraskielisten kuulutusten osalta. Uudellamaalla ja rannikkoseudulla paikkakuntien ruotsinkieliset niemet ovat vanhempia kuin suomenkieliset ja ulkomaalainen oppii sitä kautta enemmän paikkakuntien historiasta. Rautatieliikenteessä tämä ei ole tuottanut ongelmia koska Tammisaareen ei tosin kulje IC-junia (vielä) ja Paraisille ei junia ollenkaan. Hankobaanan junat ovat tosin tärkeitä matkailulle, joten kuulutukset niissä voisi olla  myös englanniksi. 




> Mitä tulee tuohon brittiparkaan, joko hän katseli kartasta kumpi nimi on muka-helpompi lausua ja käytti siten Tegelbackenia, tai sitten suomenruotsalainen isäntä ei tajunnut antaa lausumisohjetta. En kylläkään ymmärrä miten tuosta backenista kukaan saa [bei'ken]:iä, [bæk'ken] sen sijaan olisi se miten minä englantilaisena lausuisin tuon.


Olen itse kanssa pannut merkille että ulkomaalaiset, myös muut kuin skandinaavit, käyttävät Helsigissä ruotsinkielisiä kadunnimiä suunnistaessaan, koska ne erottuvat helpommin. Se ei tosin olisi ihan oikeaoppista korvata suomenkieliset nimet ruotsinkielisillä  joukkoliikenteessä, mutta jos kartat ja pysäkit ovat molemmilla kielillä niin jokainen saa valita kumpaa käyttää. 




> Vielä tuli mieleen pari kuriositeettia. 1980-luvun 3T:n turistiesitteissä pysäkkien nimet oli englanninnettu ja saksannettu, taitaapa olla vieläkin sulkeissa. Niinpä sieltä löytyivät mm. pysäkit Market Square (en) ja Olympiakai (sa).


Ainakin nämä ovat sellaisia yleisesti tunnettuja paikkoja joista voi ihan hyvin olla omat nimet muillakin kielillä kuin suomeksi ja ruotsiksi. Samoin kuin "Central railway station" metron englannikielisessä Rautatientorin kuulutuksessa. 




> Stockmann ja eräät muutkin liikkeet käyttävät englanniksi nimityksiä Alexander Street ja Northern Esplanade.


Alexander Street on jo vähän liioittelua, mutta olkoon. Esplanadi ilman etuliitettä kääntyy kyllä muillekin kielille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Juuri Huopalahden kunnan nimeä kantava asema on ollut Haagan kauppalan alueella ja toimii samannimisenä nykyisin, vaikka ei koko kuntaa ole, Helsingin kaupungin alueella. 
> 
> Aikaisemmin (1800-luvulla) on Urjalan (tai jonkun muun Kylmäkosken pitäjän puolella toiminut asema) ollut nimeltään Forssa, ja on tarkoittanut nimenomaan Forssan kaupunkia.


Kappas kappas. Joskus sitä vain syyllistyy sokeuteen. Tietenkään en tullut ajatelleeksi tuota Huopalahti/Haaga -asiaa. Forssa-esimerkki ei tähän silti välttämättä kuulu - käsittääkseni kyseessä oli Matkun seisake, joka sijaitsee Forssan alueella - kuntajakoa tosin on seudulla muutettu, joten sekin on toki mahdollista että siinä olisi toinen esimerkki.

----------


## Compact

Kunta, jota oltiin perustamassa 1900-luvun alkupuolella, oli työnimeltään Iso-Haapalahti.

Uudenmaan ruotsinkielistä nimistöä edelsi suomenkielinen, sillä rannikkoa asusti alunperin täysin suomalainen hämäläisväestö, joka häädettiin "viikinkiajalla" syvemmälle sisämaahan. Espoon nimikin perustuu suomenkieliseen alkuperäiseen nimeen Haapajoki, joka on ensin käännetty ruotsiksi Aspå ja sitten vuosisatojen vieriessä muuntunut muotoon Esbo. Siitä on sitten väännetty jälkisuomalainen muoto Espoo. Kenellä on innostusta, voi perehtyä historiateoksiin ja hämmästellä asioiden kulkua. Nämä asiat ovat nyt kuitenkin kai tällä sivustolla hieman off-topic - sanottuna englannin kielellä  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kunta, jota oltiin perustamassa 1900-luvun alkupuolella, oli työnimeltään Iso-Haapalahti.


Siis nimenomaan tuo Leppävaaran ja ehkä joitakin osia nykyisestä Länsi-Helsingistä käsittävä kunta? 

Voi olla että siitä alettiin myöhemmin käyttää Suur-Huopalahti nimeä, tai sitten, koska siitä on jo aika kauan aikaa, myöhemmin kirjoitetuissa kirjoissa lukee eri tavalla.




> Uudenmaan ruotsinkielistä nimistöä edelsi suomenkielinen, sillä rannikkoa asusti alunperin täysin suomalainen hämäläisväestö, joka häädettiin "viikinkiajalla" syvemmälle sisämaahan. Espoon nimikin perustuu suomenkieliseen alkuperäiseen nimeen Haapajoki, joka on ensin käännetty ruotsiksi Aspå ja sitten vuosisatojen vieriessä muuntunut muotoon Esbo. Siitä on sitten väännetty jälkisuomalainen muoto Espoo. Kenellä on innostusta, voi perehtyä historiateoksiin ja hämmästellä asioiden kulkua. Nämä asiat ovat nyt kuitenkin kai tällä sivustolla hieman off-topic - sanottuna englannin kielellä


Osa Uudenmaan ruotsinkielisistä nimistä, varsinkin vesistöä tarkoittavat,  on käännöstä muinoin käytetystä suomen (tai viron tai saamen)  kielistä eli peräisin ajalta ennen viikinkien/ruotsalaisten  tuloa keskiajalla. Muinaissuomeksi lahti lausuttiiin _laksi_, ja siitä tuo Hoplaxissa ja Köklaxissa käytetty -_lax_ pääte on peräisin. Mutta koska Etelä-Suomi oli hyvin harvaan asuttua ennen keskiaikaa, ja suuria alueita oli merenpohjaa vielä silloin, niin moni nykyisin pystyssä oleva kylä sai ensimmäisen nimensä, ja sen tietenkin ruotsiksi, vasta ruotsalaisasutuksen aikana, kuten _böle_-päättyiset. Mutta näiden asioiden penkominen on oma tieteenhaaransa. 

Siksi olisi järkevintä että kunnan valtakieli määrätkööt myös joukkoliikenteessä kuten muissakin virallisissa opasteissa kumman kielisiä nimiä käytetään ensi tilassa. Eli esim Lähiliikenteen Y-junien määränpääkylteissä pitäisi lukea Karis/Karjaa eikä päinvastoin kuten nyt.

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Siksi olisi järkevintä että kunnan valtakieli määrätkööt myös joukkoliikenteessä kuten muissakin virallisissa opasteissa kumman kielisiä nimiä käytetään ensi tilassa. Eli esim Lähiliikenteen Y-junien määränpääkylteissä pitäisi lukea Karis/Karjaa eikä päinvastoin kuten nyt.


Suomenkielisissä enemmistökunnissa muoto pitäisi olla Karjaa/Karis.
Suomenkielisissä kunnissa Karjaa.
Ruotsinkielisissä enemmistökunnissa Karis/Karjaa.
Ruotsinkielisissä kunnissa Karis.
Näinhän on mm. maantiekilvitys hoidettu kunnan kielisuhteet huomioiden. Nykyisillä satelliittipaikannuksilla se hoituisi junissakin kätevästi. Toinen asia on, onko siinä enää järjenhäivääkään. Paras on omasta mielestäni, että ensin on suomeksi ja sitten ruotsiksi. AINA.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomenkielisissä enemmistökunnissa muoto pitäisi olla Karjaa/Karis.
> Suomenkielisissä kunnissa Karjaa.
> Ruotsinkielisissä enemmistökunnissa Karis/Karjaa.
> Ruotsinkielisissä kunnissa Karis.
> Näinhän on mm. maantiekilvitys hoidettu kunnan kielisuhteet huomioiden. Nykyisillä satelliittipaikannuksilla se hoituisi junissakin kätevästi. Toinen asia on, onko siinä enää järjenhäivääkään. Paras on omasta mielestäni, että ensin on suomeksi ja sitten ruotsiksi. AINA.


Yleisesti ottaen eurooppalaisessa junaliikenteessä vaunujen määränpääkylteissä käytetyt nimimuodot määrytyvät määräasemapaikkakunnan virallisen kielen mukaan, ja jos määräasemalla on monta virallista kieltä, enemmistökieli on aina ensin. Brysselin junan kyltissä lukee aina Brüssel/Bruxelles. Vaikka juna lähtee Pariisista tai Liégestä, ei jää kellekään epäselväksi minne juna menee. Näin toimitaan ainakin vanhoissa EU-maissa,  ja pitäisi toimia meilläkin. 

Venäjän ja ex-Neuvostoliiton  junaliikenne on sitten oma lukunsa, niissä kyltit on lähes aina vaan junarungon kotimaan kielellä ja junarungon paluusuuntaa varten ei ole omia kyltttejä. 

Rautatieasemien aikatauluissa ja lähtöraidemonitoreissa järjestys on Euroopassa sitten sijaintaipaikkakunnan kielisuhteiden mukaan, (ihan kuten tienviitoissa) eli Helsingin asemalla pitää lukea Karjaa/Karis  ja Moskova/Moskva/Mockba, ja saksalaisilla asemilla Genf/Genéve, ja Olympiaterminaalissa lukee Tukholma/Stockholm jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Alunperin kirjoittanut ultrix
> 
> ...itse ilmoitan kaksikielisten paikkojen nimistä ensiksi ruotsinkielisen variantin.
> 
> 
> Siis puhutko/kirjoitatko esimerkiksi yhdysvaltalaiselle ja japanilaiselle ihmiselle muodossa Helsingfors ja Åbo?


Yhdysvaltalaiselle luultavasti "Helsingfors -- or Helsinki in Finnish", japanilaiselle "Herushinki"

//EDIT: luin muuten joskus jotain luult. 40-luvulla kirjoitettua matkapäiväkirjaa jostain jenkistä joka tuli Suomen pääkaupunkiin nimeltä Helsingfors kuuntelemaan J. Sibeliuksen sinfonioita ja haastattelemaan itse säveltäjää.  :Smile:  -- Ja jos hiuksia ruvetaan halkomaan niin Huopalahtihan (Hoplax) on alunperin ollut todellakin Haapalahti -- edelleenkin taitaa kasvaa haapoja kyseisissä lahdissa.

----------


## Compact

> Yhdysvaltalaiselle luultavasti "Helsingfors"...


Helsinforssiin 1920-luvun alussa hankitut 20 amerikkalaista Brill-raitiovaunua on Brill Magazinen ( June, 1920) mukaan hankittu Helsingfors Tramways Company -nimiselle toiminimelle.
Sic.

----------


## JE

Niin kauan kuin muodollisesti vain ruotsi oli Suomen kansalliskieli - eli vuoteen 1902 saakka - oli ymmärrettävää käyttää ruotsinkielistä nimeä vieraissa kielissä suomenkielisenemmistöisestäkin paikkakunnasta. Nykyisellään sellaisessa ei ole mitään järkeä. Helsinki on Helsinki, jopa englanniksi, ja sillä selvä.

----------


## Compact

> Samainen Mikael Reuter kirjoitti joskus kielipalstallaan Kielitoimiston ohjeista paikkakuntien nimeämisestä vieraalla kielellä.
> 
> Suomenkielistä nimeä, milloin sellainen on olemassa, käytetään aina suomen kielessä ja myös sen välittömissä lähisukukielissä (viro).
> 
> Ruotsinkielistä nimeä, milloin sellainen on olemassa, käytetään vastaavasti aina ruotsin kielessä ja sen välittömissä lähisukukielissä, joiksi lasketaan norja ja tanska.
> 
> Kaikilla muilla kielillä käytetään - milloin ko. kielellä ei ole omaa vastinetta paikannimelle - enemmistökielen mukaista nimitystä. Näin ollen Tammisaari on "englanniksi" Ekenäs ja Parainen on, sanotaan nyt vaikkapa espanjaksi, Pargas.


Reuter taitaa ajaa omaa kärjistävää kielipoliittista 5% vastaan 95% -liikettä, sillä kyllä viron kielessäkin on Helsingille ihan oikea omakielinen muotonsa ja se on perusmuodossaan Helsingi. Sen voi tavata vaikkapa kartoista jne. joissa selkeä perusmuoto esiintyy.
Myös portugalissa on omakielinen muoto Helsingistä eli Helsínquia.
Nämä lienevät sikäli järkeviä, että pohjautuvat äänneasuun. Huom: ´-merkki iissä.

Tanskalaisten ja etenkin norjalaisten keskuudessa olen vuosikymmenten kuluessa huomannut sen, että he haluavat korostaa sitä seikkaa, että mainittujen maiden kielet ovat omia kieliä, eivätkä vain ruotsin murteita. Siksi on ollut kiintoisaa huomata, että he monestikaan eivät itse omaehtoisesti halua käyttää Suomen paikkakunnista suomenruotsin nimivaihtoehtoja vaan esim. norjalaisetkin käyttävät Helsingistä usein muotoa "Helsinki". Se on ytimekkäämpi kuin "Helsingfors" eikä liitä puhujaa ruotsalaisuuteen. Siksi en allekirjoita Reuterin näkökantaa tässäkään kohdin.

VR:n junien kuulutuksista voidaan todeta, että ne kootaan digitaalisesti sanapaloista ja kun tekijät editoivat englannin kielistäkin kuulutusta, siinä on eräänä osasena suomeksi sanottu aseman perusmuoto. Hassua olisi sitä paitsi, jos vaikkapa Turkuun tultaessa olisi englannin kielistä lausetta varten olemassa oma äänitetty sanansa "Törky", sillä kyllä turistin täytyy ulkomailla matkaillessaan olettaa, että paikkakunnan nimi annetaan siinä muodossa kuin hän sitä tulee oikeasti myöhemminkin kuulemaan.

----------


## Eira

> Siis nimenomaan tuo Leppävaaran ja ehkä joitakin osia nykyisestä Länsi-Helsingistä käsittävä kunta?


Leppävaarasta tulee väkisin mieleen hauskat kaksikieliset tienviitat moottoritien varrelta, Leppävaara-Algebra ja Soukka-Sökö.

----------


## ultrix

> Niin kauan kuin muodollisesti vain ruotsi oli Suomen kansalliskieli - eli vuoteen 1902 saakka - oli ymmärrettävää käyttää ruotsinkielistä nimeä vieraissa kielissä suomenkielisenemmistöisestäkin paikkakunnasta. Nykyisellään sellaisessa ei ole mitään järkeä. Helsinki on Helsinki, jopa englanniksi, ja sillä selvä.


No näin se tahtoo yleensä  sanoisin jopa, että valitettavasti olla. Juttu on vähän samanlainen kuin Konstantinopoli vs. Istanbul. Itse taidan olla nimistöpolitiikassa yleensäkin vanhoillinen, minusta Konstantinopolikin on se Oikea muoto.  :Smile:   Jos joskus kielilakiin kirjataan, että ulkomaan kielissä käytettäköön sen-tai-sen kielen varianttia, tottelen mukisematta. Siitäkin huolimatta, että joutuisin kirjoittamaan _"Timeless Tammisaari"_.  :Rolling Eyes:  Nykyisellään vaan tuollaista kielilaissa ei ole, on vain n. 50-60 vuotta ollut _de facto_ tapana ilmoittaa Suomen tasavallan paikannimet ulkomaisille suomalaisten varianttien mukaan. Ruotsinkieliset variantit olivat paljon kauemmin de facto. Toisaalta nämä faktat eivät ole kummempia perusteita kummankaan puolesta.




> Reuter taitaa ajaa omaa kärjistävää kielipoliittista 5% vastaan 95% -liikettä, sillä kyllä viron kielessäkin on Helsingille ihan oikea omakielinen muotonsa ja se on perusmuodossaan Helsingi. Sen voi tavata vaikkapa kartoista jne. joissa selkeä perusmuoto esiintyy.
> Myös portugalissa on omakielinen muoto Helsingistä eli Helsínquia.
> Nämä lienevät sikäli järkeviä, että pohjautuvat äänneasuun. Huom: ´-merkki iissä.


...ja saameksi Helsinki on muuten Helsset. Jos kielessä on oikeasti hyväksytty variantti jollekin paikannimelle niin sitä tietenkin käytettäköön siinä kielessä. Eihän meitäkään voitaisi pakottaa kirjoittamaan London-nimisestä kaupungista suomeksi.




> Siksi on ollut kiintoisaa huomata, että he monestikaan eivät itse omaehtoisesti halua käyttää Suomen paikkakunnista suomenruotsin nimivaihtoehtoja vaan esim. norjalaisetkin käyttävät Helsingistä usein muotoa "Helsinki". Se on ytimekkäämpi kuin "Helsingfors" eikä liitä puhujaa ruotsalaisuuteen.


Kas, luulin tuon ilmiön johtuvan tietämättömyydestä. 
Danske Wikipedia puhuu pääkaupungistamme näin: _"Helsinki har været Finlands hovedstad siden 1812. Det svenske navn Helsingfors bliver også brugt på dansk."_, Norsk (bokmål) näin: _"Helsingfors (finsk: Helsinki) er hovedstaden i Finland og ligger sør i Finland. Helsingfors har 559 330 innbyggere og et areal på 689 km."_ ja nynorsk näin: _"Helsingfors (finsk Helsinki, nordsamisk Helsset) er hovudstad i Finland. Den ligg i Södra Finlands län ved Finskebukta. Helsingfors har omtrent 560 000 innbyggjarar."_

Toki tanskalaisilla ja muilla on oikeus olla eri mieltä, ja oikeus käyttää suomalaisiakin nimimuotoja, mutta itse ainakin Röjterin tapaan suosittelisin länsiskandinaaveillekin, sanotaanko vaikka kauniisti "yhteisskandinaavisten" nimimuotojen käyttämistä Suomen kaupungeista.  :P Helsinki on hyvä ja ytimekäs lempinimi, mutta virallisissa yhteyksissä H:fors kuulostaa vähintäänkin skand. kielissä luonnollisemmalta kuin Hki.

Minä olisin 'radikaalisti' valmis laajentamaan Helsingfors-nimen käyttöä koko germaanista kieliryhmää koskevaksi, toki mahdollisuuksien mukaan suomenkielinen nimi mainiten. Alkuperäisnimet ovat minun silmissäni arvokkaampia kuin käännökset, olivat ne kuinka ytimekkäitä käännöksiä tahansa. 

Helsínquia muuten perustunee latinan varianttiin "Helsingia". Tämän mallin mukaan voisi sopeuttaa muihinkin latinalaisiin kieliin jotain vastaavaa -- mikäli siis sellaiselle on koskaan tarvetta. Muuten käyttäisin vaikkapa italiaksi puhuessani pääkaupungistamme nimeä Helsinki.




> Hassua olisi sitä paitsi, jos vaikkapa Turkuun tultaessa olisi englannin kielistä lausetta varten olemassa oma äänitetty sanansa "Törky", sillä kyllä turistin täytyy ulkomailla matkaillessaan olettaa, että paikkakunnan nimi annetaan siinä muodossa kuin hän sitä tulee oikeasti myöhemminkin kuulemaan.


No tuo olisikin aivan törkyistä  :Wink: 

Jätän vielä joukkoliikenne-etymologiaan kuulumattomana offtopiccina pohdiskelevan kysymyksen: 
Miksi Helsinki on ulkomailla Helsinki, mutta Suomi liki poikkeuksetta Finland? (tai sen variantti)

PS: Voidaanko pikku hiljaa palata itse asiaan? =)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tanskalaisten ja etenkin norjalaisten keskuudessa olen vuosikymmenten kuluessa huomannut sen, että he haluavat korostaa sitä seikkaa, että mainittujen maiden kielet ovat omia kieliä, eivätkä vain ruotsin murteita. Siksi on ollut kiintoisaa huomata, että he monestikaan eivät itse omaehtoisesti halua käyttää Suomen paikkakunnista suomenruotsin nimivaihtoehtoja vaan esim. norjalaisetkin käyttävät Helsingistä usein muotoa "Helsinki". Se on ytimekkäämpi kuin "Helsingfors" eikä liitä puhujaa ruotsalaisuuteen. Siksi en allekirjoita Reuterin näkökantaa tässäkään kohdin.


Se, että jotkut norjalaiset ja tanskalaiset käyttävät Helsingistä nimimuotoa Helsinki eikä Helsingfors on vain merkki tietämättömyydestä Suomen asioista. Olen kuullut jopa riikinruotsalaisten käyttävän "Helsinkiä" ruotsiksi. 




> Minä olisin 'radikaalisti' valmis laajentamaan Helsingfors-nimen käyttöä koko germaanista kieliryhmää koskevaksi, toki mahdollisuuksien mukaan suomenkielinen nimi mainiten. Alkuperäisnimet ovat minun silmissäni arvokkaampia kuin käännökset, olivat ne kuinka ytimekkäitä käännöksiä tahansa


Vaikka mulla olisi oma lehmä ojassa tässä asiassa, niin en kannata muiden kuin pohjoismaiden kielten kohdalla Helsingforsin käyttöä. Nykyiset nimikäytännöt ovat olleet käytössä 60-70 vuotta ja annetaan niiden olla. Kehitysmaissa ja diktatuureissa on tapana vaihdella tiheään pääkaupunkien ja valtioiden nimiä sen mukaan mistä heimosta tai puolueesta vallassa oleva valtiopäämies on lähtöisin, mutta meidän ei tarvitse lähteä sille linjalle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## marX

> Olen kuullut jopa riikinruotsalaisten käyttävän "Helsinkiä" ruotsiksi.


Luonnollisesti Helsinki on Helsinki myös ruotsalaisille. Ei kukaan tiedä mikä hitto on Helsingfors... Elän yhteisössä, jossa on nuoria opiskelijoita niin Ruotsista, Tanskasta, Norjasta kuin myös Färsaarilta ja on täysin selvää, että Suomen paikkakunnista käytetään suomenkielisiä nimiä riippumatta kielestä, jota puhutaan. Kai tässäkin sukupolvi X on siirtymässä globaalimpaan suuntaan ja unohtaa vanhat kielellisesti rajoittavat monimutkaisuudet.   :Wink:

----------


## Hape

Berliinissä on edelleen katu nimeltään Helsingforser Strasse.   :Rolling Eyes:  Kaupunginosan kadut on nimetty Itämeren rannikkokaupunkien mukaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Berliinissä on edelleen katu nimeltään Helsingforser Strasse.   Kaupunginosan kadut on nimetty Itämeren rannikkokaupunkien mukaan.


Sellainen erikoisuus vielä, että se sijaitsi Itä-Berliinin puolella, kuten muutkin "Itämeri ja Pohjola -kadut". Oslo esiintyy jopa metroaseman nimessä: "Osloer Strasse". 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

Taitaa olla Sankt Peterburgissakin katu nimeltään Gelsingforskaja Ulitsa tai jotain sinne päin...

----------


## JE

> Se, että jotkut norjalaiset ja tanskalaiset käyttävät Helsingistä nimimuotoa Helsinki eikä Helsingfors on vain merkki tietämättömyydestä Suomen asioista. Olen kuullut jopa riikinruotsalaisten käyttävän "Helsinkiä" ruotsiksi.


Helsinki-nimen käyttö norjassa ja tanskassa ei todellakaan johdu aina tietämättömyydestä. Kyllä se halu erottua ruotsalaisista on sittenkin melko kova. Sitä en sitten mene sanomaan, missä määrin tietämättömyyttä on mukana. Jossain määrin varmasti. Ruotsissa taas poliittinen korrektius on viritetty aivan eri tasolle kuin Suomessa. Ja uskoisinpa että jotkut ruotsalaiset rinnastavat suomenkieliset paikannimet esim. Puolan entisten saksalaiskaupunkien nimien puolannoksiin - eli että ei-germaaninen kielimuoto on se ainoa "poliittisesti oikea" vaikka näin ei Suomessa todellakaan ole. Tai sitten ei tosiaan tiedetä Suomen historiasta mitään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ruotsissa taas poliittinen korrektius on viritetty aivan eri tasolle kuin Suomessa. Ja uskoisinpa että jotkut ruotsalaiset rinnastavat suomenkieliset paikannimet esim. Puolan entisten saksalaiskaupunkien nimien puolannoksiin - eli että ei-germaaninen kielimuoto on se ainoa "poliittisesti oikea" vaikka näin ei Suomessa todellakaan ole. Tai sitten ei tosiaan tiedetä Suomen historiasta mitään.


Norjalaisten ja Tanskalaisten kohdalla johtuu tietämättömyydestä ja ruotsalaisten kohdalla todellakin poliittisesta ylikorrektiudesta.  Kylmän sodan aikana riikinruotsalaiset kuvittelivat, että koska Puolan ja muun itäblokin kohdalla saksankielisyys oli epäkorrektia, niin sama olisi muka koskenut Suomea ja ruotsinkielisyyttä täällä. Tämän olen pannut merkille ruotsalaisissa Suomea koskevissa kirjoissa ja lehtikirjoituksissa. Poikkeuksia on, isot Tukholmassa ilmestyvät sanomalehdet ovat aina käyttäneet ruotsinkielisiä nimiä Suomen tärkeimmistä paikkakunnista joila sellainen on.

Olen pannut merkille myös että riikinruotsalaiset käyttävät _Tartosta_ vain sen vironkielistä nimeä _Tartu_, kun me suomenruotsalaiset aina käytämme sen vanhaa ruotsin- ja saksankielistä nimeä _Dorpat_. Viron tärkeimpien kaupunkien saksalais-ruotsalaisissa nimissä ei ole kommunismin kaatumisen jälkeen mitään poliittista latausta, ihan samalla tavalla kuin Viroa ei ole enää pakko suomeksi kutsua _Eestiksi_.  Olisi kerrassaan typerää jos suomenrutsalaiset alkaisivat "Universitetet i Dorpat", ja " Freden i Dorpat" kohdalla korvata Dorpat _Tartu_:lla, eli ei sitä noin vain meidän kollektiivisesta muistista pyyhitä pois. Samaan kielisammakkosarjaan kuuluu myös Viipurin kohdalla _Vyiborg_ -nimimuodon käyttö ruotsiksi. Se on jo epäkorrektia Viipurin entisiä asukkaita kohtaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Eira

> Ja uskoisinpa että jotkut ruotsalaiset rinnastavat suomenkieliset paikannimet esim. Puolan entisten saksalaiskaupunkien nimien puolannoksiin - eli että ei-germaaninen kielimuoto on se ainoa "poliittisesti oikea" vaikka näin ei Suomessa todellakaan ole.


Meillä käytetään Puolan linjan virallisissa laivalistoissa ja aikatauluissa aina Stettin-nimeä, esim. Helsinki-Stettin. Ilmeisesti puolannosta ei osata kirjoittaa ja ääntää. Kuitenkin toisaalta Gdansk (ex. Danzig) on näissä samoissa listoissa puolannettu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Meilläkin Puolan linjan virallisissa laivalistoissa ja aikatauluissa käytetään aina Stettin-nimeä, esim. Helsinki-Stettin. Ilmeisesti puolannosta ei osata kirjoittaa ja ääntää. Kuitenkin toisaalta Gdansk (ex. Danzig) on näissä samoissa listoissa puolannettu.


Näinhän se on varmaan järkevintä toimia. Sittenhän niitä on paljon aloja, jotka ovat sen verran kansainvälistyneitä kuten lentoliikenne, että käytetään sisäisessä kielenkäytössä kaikista paikkakunnista vain englanninkielisiä nimiä ja niistä johdettuja paikkakuntalyhenteitä. Ja VR:llähän käytetään suomea "komentokielenä", mutta mitä nimiä matkustajille näytetään on  eri asia. 

Se, mikä on vähän erikoista, on että matkatoimistot käyttävät aina lentoliikenteen paikkakuntalyhenteitä vaikka kirjoittavat junalippuja, ainakin käsin kirjoitetuissa. Ei olla kuitenkaan koskaan sanottu että lippu ei kelpaisi vaikka lukee STO-CPH. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Ainakin Karjaan asaemalta ostetussa menolipussa lukee vain ja ainoastaan ruotsiksi 'Karis - Helsingfors'. Ja aseman asiakaspalvelu sujuu huomattavasti paremmin kun asiakas puhuu ruotsia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainakin Karjaan asaemalta ostetussa menolipussa lukee vain ja ainoastaan ruotsiksi 'Karis - Helsingfors'. Ja aseman asiakaspalvelu sujuu huomattavasti paremmin kun asiakas puhuu ruotsia.


Olisikohan niillä lipunmyyntijärjestelmään jäänyt oletuksena ruotsi päälle kielivalinnassa. Johtuisikohan siitä, että samat henkilöt vastaavat koko VR:n ruotsinkielisestä puhelinneuvonnasta ja ennakkovarauksista?  Kyllä sen lipun varmaan saa pyytämällä suomeksikin. Varsinkin jos matkaan sisältyy vaihtoja, on tärkeää että lippu on tulostettu asiakkaan asiointikielellä. 

Vielä 80-luvulla, kun läntisen Uudenmaan pienemmät asemat ei ollut läheskään kaikki kytketty ATK-järjestelmiin, niin niiden käsin kirjoitetuissa lipuissa luki asemat usein vain ruotsiksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Olisi kerrassaan typerää jos suomenrutsalaiset alkaisivat "Universitetet i Dorpat", ja " Freden i Dorpat" kohdalla korvata Dorpat _Tartu_:lla


No olisi todella typerää käyttää vironkielistä nimitystä Tartosta. Eikö se niin ole, että pitäisi käyttää paikallisten käyttämää muotoa? Tartto lienee ns. tarton kirjakieltä (nyk. võrun kieli), Tartu sen sijaan on virolaisten nimitys (virolaiset eivät osaa sanoa samassa sanassa a:ta ja o:ta).

Ne, ketkä eivät tiedä, mistä puhutaan, lukekoon vaikka tästä: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%B5ron_kieli Ja tämä ei ole mitään nykypäivän kansallismielisten võrulaisten huuhaata vaan võrun kieli on ollut olemassa pitkään; Uusi testamentti ilmestyi ensiksi tarton kirjakielellä, sitten vasta pohjoisvirolaisten kielellä.

Edit: tyhmä foorumiohjelma ei osaa näyttää linkkejä, joissa olisi õ-kirjain.

----------


## moxu

Tartu/Dorpat/Tartto-keskustelussa pitää myös ottaa huomioon paikallinen ajattelutapa. Tämä Viron toiseksi merkittävin ja älyllisesti huomattavin keskus kun on -ainakin asukkaidensa sivistyneistön edustajien väittämien mukaan- ylpeä siitä, että sillä on eri kielillä erilaisia nimiä. Joten niitä myös käytettäköön.
Tallinnaakin voitaisiin aivan hyvin kutsua Rääveliksi tai Revaliksi ties millä kielillä. Tai Danske Stadeniksi...(Tallinn<=Taanin Linna<=Tanskalaisten kaupunki).

Edellämainitussa Kälan ja Grundsjön tapauksissa vielä sellainen täsmennys, että tottakai paikannimet ovat yhä käytössä, kun paikoissa on sennimiset taajamat. Eri kysymys -ja ihan aiheellinen- on se, olisiko näitä taajamia olemassakaan, jos rataa ei aikanaan olisi linjattu niiden kautta ja liikennepaikkoja rakennettu...

Hauska "suomennos" on myös Tammisaaren eteläpuolella entisessä Tenalan kunnassa sijainnut seisake nimeltä Leksvall. Tuon paikan suomenkieliseksi nimeksi kun määräytyi VR:n byrokratiassa Kisa...

----------


## Hape

Rainer, itse molemmat kotimaiset kielet taitavana en koe sitä mitenkään negatiivisena että saan matkalipun vain ruotsinkielisenä. Kun liikun alueella jossa ruotsi on enemmistökielenä, koen ruotsinkielisen palvelun itsetäänselvyytenä.

----------


## Eira

Kadunnimet sopinevat tähän kielitiedeketjuun. Kolmen raitiovaunukaupunkimme, Helsingin, Turun ja Viipurin vierekkäisten katujen ryhmien nimistä löytyy hauska yhtäläisyys: Helsingin Kalliossa on Ensi Linja, Toinen Linja, ... , Viides Linja. Turun satamasta löytyy 1. Linja, 2. Linja, ... , 5. Linja. Viipurin Sorvalissa oli Ensimmäinenkatu, Toinenkatu, ... , Kuudeskatu.
 Helsingissä kääntyi ratikka Ensi ja Toista Linjaa pitkin, toivottavasti linjaratikka palaa vielä Linjoille. Pätkän Viidettä Linjaa kulkevat 1, 1A, 3B ja 3T. 
Turussa kulki 1-linjan raitsikka 1. Linjaa pienen matkaa sataman silmukassa. Nykyään laivapikajuna kulkee 3. Linjaa takaisin. 
Jos Viipurin suunnitelmat olisivat saaneet toteutua, kääntyisivät Sorvalin vaunut ehkä Kolmaskatua ja Neljäskatua pitkin...

----------


## Compact

Entäs ne Uudenmaankadut...joilla raitiovaunut eri kaupungeissa ovat kulkeneet.

----------


## Eira

> Entäs ne Uudenmaankadut...joilla raitiovaunut eri kaupungeissa ovat kulkeneet.


Uudenmaankatua ei Viipurin kadunnimiluettelosta löydy. Uudenmaankadun lisäksi voi turkulainen Helsingissä ajaa muistoissain ainakin Hämeentietä ja Linnankatua, jota pitkin viipurilainenkin. Marian sairaalan haaran lopettamien jälkeen oli vastaavasti stadilaisilla tilaisuus ajaa Eerikinkatua Turussa 1972 asti.
Neitsytniemen kääntösilmukka oli Mariankadulla, joten viipurilainen voi verestää muistojaan lyhyellä osuudella samannimistä katua Helsingissä.
Yhden yhtäläisyyden voi vielä mainita: Helsingin ratikkaverkon pohjoisin kohta on Pohjolanaukion kääntösilmukka. Turun vastaava pohjoisin kohta oli Pohjolan silmukka.
Ensimmäinenkadut jne. ovat viipurilaisten mukana kulkeutuneet ainakin Lahteen ja Savonlinnaan.

----------


## Piirka

> Neitsytniemen kääntösilmukka oli Mariankadulla, joten viipurilainen voi verestää muistojaan lyhyellä osuudella samannimistä katua Helsingissä.


Viipurin vuoden 1897 näköispainoskartassa Mariankatu on merkitty Mariegataniksi. Katu löytyy myös Helsingistä ja Turuus Maariankatu on på åboländska Mariegatan  :Exclamation:  

Piirka

----------


## Eira

> Viipurin vuoden 1897 näköispainoskartassa Mariankatu on merkitty Mariegataniksi. Katu löytyy myös Helsingistä ja Turuus Maariankatu on på åboländska Mariegatan


Näköispainoksessa prof. Otto I. Meurmanin piirtämästä Viipurin opaskartasta v. 1935 1- ja 2-linjoilla on vielä omat silmukkansa Ristimäessä ja Lepolassa. Linjoja ei ole vielä yhdistetty Kalevan- ja Valtakatujen kautta. 
Spårvagnen har gått längs Mariegatan i alla tre städer, Helsingfors, Viborg och Åbo. (Menikö oikein?)

----------


## ultrix

> Tosin Suomen toista kansalliskieltä ruotsia nöjaktig-taitavaksi oletettu "hissiemäntämme" joutuu kyllä pitämään rinnuksissaan Hänen Majesteettinsa Kuninkaallisen Ruotsin sinikeltaista pienoisvaltiolippua, vaikka olisikin vakaumuksellinen republikaani eikä yhden suvun monarkiudesta piittaisi hevon häntää. Mielestäni onkin varsin ajattelematonta, että kotimaisen kielen osaajalle merkitään tunnukseksi ulkomainen kansallislippu. Pantaisiin rinnuksille vaikka *Ahvenanmaa*n pienoislippu, niin olisi tuossa asiassa joku roti!


Tai tämä   :Wink: 

MOEDIT/vko: Keskustelu tästä viestistä eteenpäin siirretty funikulaari-ketjusta.

----------


## Compact

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Compact
> 
> Pantaisiin rinnuksille vaikka *Ahvenanmaa*n pienoislippu, niin olisi tuossa asiassa joku roti!
> 
> 
> Tai tämä


Tuo on kyllä aivan outo. Onkos se jotain SFP-humöria? Kyllä Ahvenanmaan lippu on informatiivisempi ja kansainvälisestikin (=Ruotsin kuningaskunnassa) tunnettu. Sen me Fasta-Finlandissakin tunnemme ja siinä on H.M.Kuningashuonettakin sen verran kuin  Suomen tasavallassa tarvitaan! Kuningas/Kuningatar valitaan aina kuuden vuoden välein, eikä se homma perustu mihinkään muinaiseen mammonaan, sukulaissuhteisiin eikä läänityksiin.

----------


## JE

Tuo lippu tosiaan on jonkinlainen suomenruotsalaisuudenkin lippu, käsittääkseni. Mutta paljon tunnetumpi se on Skoonen lippuna, joten ruotsalaisilta menee kyllä pää vallan pyörälle jos tuollaista ryhtyy esittelemään.

Lippua esitellään mm. tällä sivulla. Sivun oikeellisuuden kanssa on tosin vähän niin ja näin, sitä kun väitetään jopa nykyisen Suomen lipun edeltäjäksi... (hiukan samantapainen lippu oli tosin v. 1918 valkoisella osapuolella kauppalippuna).

Kalmarin unionin, eli Ruotsin, Norjan ja Tanskan yhteenliittymän lippuna oli vastaava kyhäelmä mutta päinvastaisin värein 1400-luvulla. Eri asia sitten on, käytettiinkö sitäkään lippua koskaan...

Näin yleisesti voi sanoa, että pohjoismaiden historiasta näköjään löytyy aivan käsittämättömän paljon lippuja. Ja silti edes niitä kaikkein yleisimpiä ja tutuimpia jotka jokainen voi opiskella jo Pikku Kakkosesta Ransun seurassa ei aina osata käyttää oikein. Ja miten tämä liittyikään funikulaareihin...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Compact

Ei sen tarvitsekaan mitenkään liittyä funikulaareihin. Tämähän on ilman niitäkin mielenkiintoista joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvää keskustelua! Ajatellaan asiaa vaikka siltä kantilta, että minkä ulkomaisen kuningaskunnan pienoislippua pidät rinnassasi, jos osaat oman tasavaltasi tasavertaista kansalliskieltä? Lipputoimistossa jne. työskennellessäsi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Näin lennokkaan kielipoliittisen keskustelun siivellä haluan muistuttaa Ruotsin ja ruotsinkielen merkityksestä joukkoliikenteestä käytävälle keskustelulle. Ennen tätä foorumia näet piti joukkoliikenteestä keskustella SSS:n foorumilla. Ja på svenska. Siellä me ainakin Rainerin kanssa juttelimme Suomen liikenneasioista, mutta oli pakko käyttää toisen ekaa ja toisen toista kotimaista (menikö Rainer oikein?).

Ruotsin kieli on kumminkin kotoisin Ruotsi-nimisestä valtakunnasta, joten ei se aivan väärin ole symboloida sitä kieltä Ruotsin valtakunnan lipulla. Amerikkalaistenkin täytyy alentua siihen, että heidän kieltään symboloidaan Ison Britannian lipulla - onneksi!

Antero

----------


## Hape

Eivätköhän ruotsalaiset nauti siitä että muut skandinaavit keskustelevat aiheistaan heidän foorumillaan? Tähän viittaavat ainkin omat havaintoni SSS'n foorumilla.
Ja mitä ruotsinkielen merkitykseen alalla tulee, niin muistan nuoruudestani kuinka osa rahastajista puhui hieman 'murteellista suomea'.
Olen kuullllut että Helsinki palkkasi raitiovaunuhenkilökunnan etupäässä Uudenmaan ruotsinkielisiltä alueilta, bussihenkilökunnan suomenkielisiltä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ennen tätä foorumia näet piti joukkoliikenteestä keskustella SSS:n foorumilla. Ja på svenska. Siellä me ainakin Rainerin kanssa juttelimme Suomen liikenneasioista, mutta oli pakko käyttää toisen ekaa ja toisen toista kotimaista (menikö Rainer oikein?).


Meni oikein. Ja onhan Mikko ja JE ja moni muukin tuttu täältä vieraillut ja vierailee vieläkin säännöllisesti Swetramway:ssa. 




> Ruotsin kieli on kumminkin kotoisin Ruotsi-nimisestä valtakunnasta, joten ei se aivan väärin ole symboloida sitä kieltä Ruotsin valtakunnan lipulla. Amerikkalaistenkin täytyy alentua siihen, että heidän kieltään symboloidaan Ison Britannian lipulla - onneksi!


Maailmalla on yleensä tapana käyttää asiakaspalvelu- ja vastaavissa yhteyksissä valtioiden lippuja kielten symboleina. Jos samaaa kieltä puhutaan monessa valtiossa, käytetään sen valtion, jota pidetään kyseisen kielen synnyinmaana, lippua. Jos jollakin kielellä ei ole kotivaltiota, kuten esim saamen kielellä, niin käytetään jotain muuta kuvaavaa symbolia tai kirjoitetaan kielen nimi suoraan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Jos jollakin kielellä ei ole kotivaltiota, kuten esim saamen kielellä, niin käytetään jotain muuta kuvaavaa symbolia tai kirjoitetaan kielen nimi suoraan.


Saamelaisilla on kuitenkin oma lippunsa, jota voi tämän logiikan perusteella käyttää kielenkin symbolina. 

Kielen ilmaisemista varten on olemassa lyhyt ja standardoitu tapa. ISO-standardit 639-1 ja 639-2 määrittelevät kielille kaksi- ja kolmikirjaimiset tunnukset. Melko teknistä, eikö? Olennaistahan kuitenkin on, että asiakas tunnistaa oman kielensä symbolin. Siksi lippusymbolit ovat monesti  helppo ratkaisu. Maailmankielet, kuten englanti, espanja ja portugali ovat poikkeuksina hankalia, koska äidinkielenään niitä puhuva ei välttämättä edes tunnista kielen "kotimaan" lippua eikä siten edes ymmärrä, että tarjolla on palvelua hänen omalla äidinkielellään.

----------


## Compact

Jos en aivan väärin muista, niin ennen vanhaan oli Stockmannilla jollain  neuvonnassa tms. olleella venäjää taitavalla rouvalla Sosialististen Neuvostotasavaltojen Liiton punapohjainen lippumerkki rinnuksissa. Vaikkei kieli ollutkaan siellä syntynyt. Ehkä se oli siis vain ns. kuvaava symboli.

Millainenkohan on Pohjois-Ruotsissa virallisen kielen statuksella olevan *meän kielen* symboli? No ei tähän tarvitse vastata, kun ei tämä liity (eikä ole enää pitkään aikaan liittynytkään) funikulaareihin, jota varten tämä kirjoitelmahaara on perustettu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Millainenkohan on Pohjois-Ruotsissa virallisen kielen statuksella olevan *meän kielen* symboli? No ei tähän tarvitse vastata, kun ei tämä liity (eikä ole enää pitkään aikaan liittynytkään) funikulaareihin, jota varten tämä kirjoitelmahaara on perustettu.


Mielestäni pitäisi kysyä meänkieliläisiltä itsestään, haluavatko he käyttää Suomen lippua vai jotain muuta kielensä symbolina. Voi liittyä funikulaareihin siinä mielessä että jos johonkin suomalaismatkailijoidenkin  suosimaan Pohjois-Ruotsin hiihtokeskukseen sellainen rakennetaan, tulee sikäläisillä suomen- ja meänkielilentaisoisilla  funikulaarin asuakaspalvelutehtävien hoitajilla todennäköisesti olemaan jonkinlainen rintanappi heidän kielitaidoistaan kertomassa.

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Meänkieliset pitävät itseään ruotsalaisina, sen verran heidän ajatuksenjuoksustaan tiedän. Ja ymmärrettäväähän se onkin, koska heidän kotiseutunsa on kuulunut Ruotsiin yhtäjaksoisesti satoja vuosia, paljon pidempään kuin itsenäinen Suomi on edes ollut olemassa. Heidän kielensähän on suomea, mutta eivät he silti tahdo rinnastaa itseään Suomen tasavaltaan, tätä pesäeroahan tuo kielimuodon nimikin kuvastaa. "Meän", ei niiden rajan toisella puolella asuvien kieli.

Tästä aiheutuvaa symbolipuutetta on ainakin yritetty paikata näillä lipuilla. En tosin usko että näitä monikaan tunnistaa, koska meänkieliset käyttävät liputuspäivinä poikkeuksetta Ruotsin lippuja. Näin toimivat ainakin juhannuspäivänä 1995, jolloin alueen halki tulin matkustaneeksi.

----------


## Kani

Haen viinakaupasta pullon konjakkia sitten kun VR:n kielenkäyttö tulee 2000-luvulle ja junat lakkaavat aikatauluissa olemasta _kulussa_. Mokoma aikansa elänyt termi on kotoisin vanhasta ruotsista, jossa junat olivat _på gång_. Nyky-VR:n omassakin ruotsissa ne jo _går_. Samaa toivoisi suomeksikin.

----------


## a__m

Nyt vasta huomasin kaukojunissa uudet kuulutukset. "Seuraavana Hämeenlinna. Nästa Tavastehus. The next stop, Hämeenlinna".

----------


## KjaO-K

Onko se VR-ruotsinkieli oikeasti jonkun keksimä vitsi/ärsytyskeino?

Muistelen tuossa taannoin ovien vapautusvaloista sanotun "...grön signallampa brinner...". Nykyään verbinä on "tänds", joka on ihan yhtä pöljä. Kuka niille kertoisi, että lamppu lyser eikä muita finlandismeja?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tästä aiheutuvaa symbolipuutetta on ainakin yritetty paikata näillä lipuilla. En tosin usko että näitä monikaan tunnistaa


Tokihan tuon ylemmän lipun moni tunnistaa, sehän on Kanariansaarten lippu!   :Laughing:  Itse asiassa Kanarian lipussa raidat ovat pystysuunnassa, mutta siitä näkee myös vaakaraitaversiota. Espanjassahan kaikilla maakunnilla on omat lippunsa, ja niitä myös käytetään.

----------


## Compact

Onko niin, että Ruotsin suomenkielinen alkuperäisväestö pohjoisessa ei halua laittaa Suomen tasavallan lippua rintaansa, mutta Suomen ruotsinkielinen alkuperäisväestö rannikkoseudulla liputtaa mielellään rintapielessään kuningashuoneen värejä?

Tämä siis ihan joukkoliikennemielessä, jos hän/hon/han on esim. funikulaarin neuvonnassa ja pitäisi osoittaa symbolilla äidinkieli ja kertoa satunnaiselle matkailijalle, että mikä se funikulaari oikein on  :Laughing:

----------


## JE

> Onko niin, että Ruotsin suomenkielinen alkuperäisväestö pohjoisessa ei halua laittaa Suomen tasavallan lippua rintaansa, mutta Suomen ruotsinkielinen alkuperäisväestö rannikkoseudulla liputtaa mielellään rintapielessään kuningashuoneen värejä?


Näin voi hyvinkin olla. Korkeintaan ihmettelemisen aihetta siinä antaa nimenomaan meidän ruotsinkielinen alkuperäisväestömme, ovathan he aivan yhtä paljon suomalaisia kuin enemmistökin, vaikka sitten joskus rautakauden/keskiajan vaihteessa muualta rantautunutta kieltä sitten puhuvatkin. On toki syitä, miksi Ruotsi on monille ruotsinkielisille läheinen, kieli tekee asioinnista naapurissa helpompaa, usein rajan yli on sukulaissuhteita jne. Vastaavasti meänkieliset eivät halua samaistua ruotsinsuomalaisiin, joihin ei takavuosina ole Etelä-Ruotsin kaupungeissa aina aivan varauksetta suhtauduttu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Haen viinakaupasta pullon konjakkia sitten kun VR:n kielenkäyttö tulee 2000-luvulle ja junat lakkaavat aikatauluissa olemasta _kulussa_. Mokoma aikansa elänyt termi on kotoisin vanhasta ruotsista, jossa junat olivat _på gång_. Nyky-VR:n omassakin ruotsissa ne jo _går_. Samaa toivoisi suomeksikin.


Rautatieslangi ja rautatievirastokieli ovat suomen kielen alalajeja joiden käyttö on selkäytimiä myöten juurtunut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Onko se VR-ruotsinkieli oikeasti jonkun keksimä vitsi/ärsytyskeino? Muistelen tuossa taannoin ovien vapautusvaloista sanotun "...grön signallampa brinner...". Nykyään verbinä on "tänds", joka on ihan yhtä pöljä. Kuka niille kertoisi, että lamppu lyser eikä muita finlandismeja?


Venäläislähtöinen tuttavani kertoi, että VR oli suomentanut paikallisjunan _mestnyi pojezd_, siis "paikkajuna". Kuulostaa yhtä naurettavalta kuin lampun brinnaaminen. Ja minkä takia VR:n kuuluttaja Arja Saijola ei voi muutamaa venäjän sanaa opetella lausumaan, vaan pitää käyttää sitä sammaltavaa miesääntä, joka kuulostaa humalaiselta.

----------


## vompatti

> Venäläislähtöinen tuttavani kertoi, että VR oli suomentanut paikallisjunan _mestnyi pojezd_, siis "paikkajuna".


Suomentanut vai venäjäntänyt?

Sanatarkasti käännettynä _mestnyi pojezd_ on joko "paikkajuna" tai "paikallinen juna". Senhän voi ymmärtää vaikka junana, jossa on (istuma)paikkoja. Toivottavasti VR ei jatkossa keksi omia sanoja, ei edes nykyistä parempia, vaan luottaa hyväksi havaittuihin ja muualla käytössä oleviin sanoihin.

----------


## Compact

> Ja minkä takia VR:n kuuluttaja Arja Saijola ei voi muutamaa venäjän sanaa opetella lausumaan, vaan pitää käyttää sitä sammaltavaa miesääntä, joka kuulostaa humalaiselta.


Aika hauska tuo nimimerkki "Arja Saijola". Telefinder ei löytänyt Suomesta ainuttakaan sen nimistä, eli sitä siis voinee käyttää aika huoletta anonyyminä joukkoliikennenaisen nimenä. Olisikohan tuo "miesääni" puolestaan vaikkapa Kari A. Kaipion, Stig Framåtin tai R.A.Tikan ääni :P

----------


## Kani

Voinen paljastaa Arja Saijolan salaisuuden: hän oli 1990-luvun alun Kohtauslappu-lehden (julkaisija taisi olla Jyv. kiskol. kerho tms.) sarjakuvahahmo, VR:n kuuluttaja, jolla oli pitkät vaaleat hiukset sekä mustavalkoiset, usein seeprakuvioiset vaatteet. Elegantti, Arja Saijonmaan kaltainen Saijola kierteli junissa kuuluttamassa livenä ja konduktöörihytissä pojat pitivät Arjalle seuraa. Varsin mainio sarja!

Miesääni tosiaan voisi olla Stig Framåt.

"Paikkajunasta": ainakaan venäläinen tuttavani ei kyllä käsittänyt lainkaan tällaista mestajunaa, eli sanaa tuskin oli testattu ainoallakaan venäläisellä. Lienevätkö kysyneet Heikki Kinnuselta, joka örisi venäjää Pozalujsta-kurssin ohjelmissa. _Mestnyj_ ei venäläisen mielessä kuulu samaan sarjaan kuin _rajonnyj_, _oblastnyj_ ym. alueellisuutta kuvaavat sanat.

Omistan kyllä Neuvostoliitossa laaditun suomenkielisen Moskova-oppaan, jossa vaihtoja metrolinjalta toiselle kutsutaan toistuvasti _muutoiksi_.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse kiinnitin enemmän huomiota Kalasatamaan, joka on ruotsiksi muka Fiskhamnen. Eikös sen pitäisi olla Fiskehamnen kuten vaikka fiskebåt?


Nyt on sitten nimistötoimikunta päätynyt siihen, että e:llinen muoto on parempi. Mm. jo avatun metroaseman nimi tullee siten muuttaa uuteen asuun. Näin kertoo HS. Ainakin minun kielitajuni mukaan Fiskehamnen on parempi, mutta olisivat nyt miettineet vähän aiemmin...

----------


## Knightrider

En keksinyt parempaakaan ketjua tälle viestille, mutta osaako joku selittää, miten Helsingissä voi olla kaksi saman nimistä katua? Löysin Marjaniemessä kesällä pyöräillessäni Karpalotien, ja mietinpähän vain, että jos joku sieltä soittaisi apua, se menisi luultavasti Kurkimäkeen. Marjaniemen Karpalotiellä asuvien virallinen osoite on Karpalotie, miten se on mahdollista, ettei tälläistä mokaa ole huomattu?

----------


## Daeron

> En keksinyt parempaakaan ketjua tälle viestille, mutta osaako joku selittää, miten Helsingissä voi olla kaksi saman nimistä katua? Löysin Marjaniemessä kesällä pyöräillessäni Karpalotien, ja mietinpähän vain, että jos joku sieltä soittaisi apua, se menisi luultavasti Kurkimäkeen. Marjaniemen Karpalotiellä asuvien virallinen osoite on Karpalotie, miten se on mahdollista, ettei tälläistä mokaa ole huomattu?


Marjaniemen "Karpalotie" on siirtolapuutarhassa, eikä siten ole virallinen kaupungin antama kadunnimi. Siirtolapuutarhan osoite on Virvakuja 6.

----------


## Knightrider

> Marjaniemen "Karpalotie" on siirtolapuutarhassa, eikä siten ole virallinen kaupungin antama kadunnimi. Siirtolapuutarhan osoite on Virvakuja 6.


Kartasta voisi päätellä kadunnimen olevan Karpalotie. Eli virallisesti kaikki siirtolapuutarhan kadut ovat Virvakujaa? Mikä on mökin x osoite? Puutarhan sivuilla käytetään näitä olemattomia nimiä, joihin ei siis voisi vaikkapa lähettää postikorttia tai soittaa pelastuslaitokselle?

----------


## Daeron

> Kartasta voisi päätellä kadunnimen olevan Karpalotie. Eli virallisesti kaikki siirtolapuutarhan kadut ovat Virvakujaa? Mikä on mökin x osoite? Puutarhan sivuilla käytetään näitä olemattomia nimiä, joihin ei siis voisi vaikkapa lähettää postikorttia tai soittaa pelastuslaitokselle?


Ainakin joissain siirtolapuutarhoissa alueelle muualta tuleva posti tulee yhteen laatikkoon alueen laidalla, en tiedä mikä käytäntö Marjaniemessä on. Mökin yhteydessä oleva laatikko taas on varattu alueen sisäiselle postille.  Mutta käytännöt varmaan jonkin verran vaihtelevat siirtolapuutarhoittain.

Jos itse lähettäisin postia tuonne jonkin tietyn mökin asukkaalle, kirjoittaisin ensin siirtolapuutarhan osoitteen (ja nimen), jonka lisäksi mökin alueen sisäisen osoitteen (ja tietysti asukkaan nimen).

----------


## Knightrider

Mutta eikö kaikilla yksittäisillä mökeillä ole erillistä virallista osoitetta, uskon kyllä ettei postin perille pääsy olisi ongelma sillä postia eivät käsittele vain tietyn tarkan virallisen osoitteen tietävät robotit mutta kai eri mökeillä on oltava eri osoite? Käytännössä ei varmasti ole ongelmia.

----------


## Daeron

> Mutta eikö kaikilla yksittäisillä mökeillä ole erillistä virallista osoitetta, uskon kyllä ettei postin perille pääsy olisi ongelma sillä postia eivät käsittele vain tietyn tarkan virallisen osoitteen tietävät robotit mutta kai eri mökeillä on oltava eri osoite? Käytännössä ei varmasti ole ongelmia.


Siirtolapuutarha on vain yksi iso tontti, ja voisi ajatella, että mökin osoitteeksi tulisi siis siirtolapuutarhan osoite, sisäinen "kadunnimi" ja mökin numero. Eli tuo sisäinen kadunnimi olisi kuin isossa kerrostalossa rapun kirjain.

----------


## Albert

> Siirtolapuutarha on vain yksi iso tontti, ja voisi ajatella, että mökin osoitteeksi tulisi siis siirtolapuutarhan osoite, sisäinen "kadunnimi" ja mökin numero.


Juuri näin, mutta päinvastaisessa järjestyksessä. Siis silloin, kun kirjoitamme osoitetta postikorttiin, kirjeeseen...
Näin homma toimi "muinoin" ainakin Vallilan siirtolapuutarhassa (postivirkailijan silmin nähtynä).

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Itse kiinnitin enemmän huomiota Kalasatamaan, joka on ruotsiksi muka Fiskhamnen. Eikös sen pitäisi olla Fiskehamnen kuten vaikka fiskebåt?





> Nyt on sitten nimistötoimikunta päätynyt siihen, että e:llinen muoto on parempi. Mm. jo avatun metroaseman nimi tullee siten muuttaa uuteen asuun. Näin kertoo HS. Ainakin minun kielitajuni mukaan Fiskehamnen on parempi, mutta olisivat nyt miettineet vähän aiemmin...


Nyt tämä asia on päätynyt HSL:n hallitukseen saakka, ja niinpä Kalasataman metroaseman nimeä esitetään vaihdettavaksi Fiskehamneniksi Länsimetron valmistumisen yhteydessä.

HSL:n hallituksen esityslista

----------


## anttipng

> Nyt tämä asia on päätynyt HSL:n hallitukseen saakka, ja niinpä Kalasataman metroaseman nimeä esitetään vaihdettavaksi Fiskehamneniksi Länsimetron valmistumisen yhteydessä.
> 
> HSL:n hallituksen esityslista


Nopeasti vajaassa vain vähän vajaassa kymmenessä vuodessa tähänkin reagoitu.

----------


## tlajunen

> Rautatiekielenkäytössäkin pitäisi skarpata. Ihmettelen miksi Suomessa ei kansainvälisen käytännön mukaan käytetä nimitystä päärautatieasema tai keskusasema (centralstation) niiden kaupunkien, jolla on monta asemaa, suurimman aseman kohdalla kuten Helsinki ja Turku. Kuulostaa aika hölmöltä kun junassa kuulutetaan "saavumme Helsinkiin", vaikka juna on viimeiset 20 minuuttia ajanut pelkästään Helsingissä, ja pysähtynyt monella Helsinkiin kuuluvalla asemalla.


Tämän epäkohdan fiksaamiseen sen sijaan meni jonkin verran kauemmin.  :Smile:

----------


## Minä vain

Kuuluuko Sockenbacka todella lausua [sukken-] eikä [sokken-]?

----------


## Piirka

> Kuuluuko Sockenbacka todella lausua [sukken-] eikä [sokken-]?


Paikannimien lausunnassa ei aina ole logiikkaa. Sana socken lausutaan kummallakin esittämällä tavalla. [socken] on yleinen lausumismuoto eteläisessä Ruotsissa ja muualla taas [sukken]. Itse olen kuullut puhuttavan "sukkenbakkasta". Karjaan Karis -nimenkin voi lausua joko [kaaris] tai paikallisittain [karis].

Löysin netistä vanhemman helsinkiläisherran puhenäytteen. Härra juttelee Pietarin metroista ja ratikoista.

Sivustolle Vandra i Helsingfors on kerätty/kerätään Helsingin paikallisia, ruotsinkielisiä lempi/kutsuma/haukkumanimiä. Hauskin lienee "Rajtan tajtan" (Rautalammintien opiskelija-asunnot). Sockenbacka on suomesta derivoitunut Pitsku. Itä-Pasila on Betonia [betå:nia].

----------


## Compact

Yhdeksän vuotta sitten tässä ketjussa käsiteltiin suurinpiirtein tätä samaa asiaa:

Rautatientorilla on linjan 615 pysäkki.

Pysäkkikilvessä lukee "615 - Lentoasema - Flygstationen".
Pysäkin lisäkivessä lukee "Lentokentälle - Till flygfältet".
Linja-auton määränpäänäytössä lukee "615 - Lentoasema - Flygplatsen".

Kaiken lisäksi Joukkoliikenteen aikataulut -kirjan linjan 615 pysäkkiluettelossa lukee suomeksi/ruotsiksi "Lentoasema - Airport".

----------

